# CENTRAL PA GTG. October 26,2019. (nuthin fancy)



## farmer steve (Aug 29, 2019)

Me and a few of the local guys have been doing this the last couple of years and some other guys have expressed interest in coming. I'm in York co. to give you and idea where. You can pm me for the address. If you are coming long distace i have space in the camper for 4-5 if you want to come Friday. I'll be supplying the pork barbeque for lunch. Bring your PPE!! 
Steve.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 29, 2019)

PM sent!


----------



## James Miller (Aug 29, 2019)

Does that mean I have to buy PPE? Let me know what I can do to help. Looks like there's gona be quite the crowd this year.


----------



## dmb2613 (Aug 29, 2019)

If I were 10 years younger I would be there


----------



## Blackbruin (Aug 29, 2019)

What ppe is required? 
Steel toes/ears and eyes? Or do we need hard hat and chaps too?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 29, 2019)

dmb2613 said:


> If I were 10 years younger I would be there


Awwwww.......come on.....I’m older than you and I’ll be there!!!!


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 29, 2019)

Blackbruin said:


> What ppe is required?
> Steel toes/ears and eyes? Or do we need hard hat and chaps too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bring what you have. I just want everyone to be safe. The more that people wear the better I'll feel. I have a pair of chaps anyone can borrow.


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 29, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Awwwww.......come on.....I’m older than you and I’ll be there!!!!


Me too and I'm gonna be there.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a pair of chaps that I don't wear also!!! I find they restrict your movement, and I've always been able to remember where my legs are. But I'll bring em.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 29, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Awwwww.......come on.....I’m older than you and I’ll be there!!!!



I was going to say the same thing … and we are the same age!!!


----------



## James Miller (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll probably be the baby of the group. But I'll be there.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 29, 2019)

Same age and 5 hour drive for me and I’ll be there Lord willing.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Aug 29, 2019)

This is a great idea!


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Aug 29, 2019)

Checking my work schedule.


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 29, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> This is a great idea!


And you'll be here right. I think @Dahmer lives out your way.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 29, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Checking my work schedule.


Ditto.......but Hey........


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m probably only bringing the ported 9010. Maybe the 3/8 lp converted 490. Everything else I have is kinda common.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Aug 29, 2019)

I am off on vacation that week. If any saws in my signature are of interest let me know, if I get the echo 800p ported till then I will bring it for sure.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 29, 2019)

BYOPPE, but BBQ bs for everyone .
Sure sounds like a great time, minus the bs part lol.


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 29, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> BYOPPE, but BBQ bs for everyone .
> Sure sounds like a great time, minus the bs part lol.


 The baby cabbages might be ready to pick by then. If they are we'll separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Multifaceted (Aug 29, 2019)

Count me in! My new knee is feeling great and that will be 364 days post surgery so it will mean a lot to me. That date is also my late old man's birthday too. I'll have to bring his old McColluch for some top handle fiddling. @James Miller — I have a spare pair of chaps I can bring for you to use. Looking forward to this. Hey, @farmer steve — I brew beer at home, are you OK with me bringing some to share AFTER we're done sawing? If not, no biggie, just thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 29, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Count me in! My new knee is feeling great and that will be 364 days post surgery so it will mean a lot to me. That date is also my late old man's birthday too. I'll have to bring his old McColluch for some top handle fiddling. @James Miller — I have a spare pair of chaps I can bring for you to use. Looking forward to this. Hey, @farmer steve — I brew beer at home, are you OK with me bringing some to share AFTER we're done sawing? If not, no biggie, just thought I'd put it out there.



BEER. Did someone say BEER?


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 29, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Count me in! My new knee is feeling great and that will be 364 days post surgery so it will mean a lot to me. That date is also my late old man's birthday too. I'll have to bring his old McColluch for some top handle fiddling. @James Miller — I have a spare pair of chaps I can bring for you to use. Looking forward to this. Hey, @farmer steve — I brew beer at home, are you OK with me bringing some to share AFTER we're done sawing? If not, no biggie, just thought I'd put it out there.





farmer steve said:


> BEER. Did someone say BEER?


Take that as a yes.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 29, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> The baby cabbages might be ready to pick by then. If they are we'll separate the men from the boys.


Something will be getting separated .


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 29, 2019)

@farmer steve Thanks for doin' it again. I don't mind the long journey either. 

If there is anything I could help with for prep, just say the word.


----------



## Multifaceted (Aug 30, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> BEER. Did someone say BEER?





Dahmer said:


> Take that as a yes.



I always ask first, because some folks just plain don't like alcohol, period. So the last thing I want to do is disrespect the home of the host.

I might do my well-liked Centennial Blonde Ale, it's easy drinking and flavorful, but no too much to turn the average beer drinker away. I tend to make it when we host parties, and every time a 5 gallon keg gets kicked in one day!

I typically shoot for about 4.2% ABV so you can have a few and not have it go to your head.


----------



## Ryan A (Aug 30, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I'll probably be the baby of the group. But I'll be there.



James, I believe you and I are around the same age. I turned 34 on August 1st.

Let me check with the wife, should be able to
make it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 30, 2019)

Ryan A said:


> James, I believe you and I are around the same age. I turned 34 on August 1st.
> 
> Let me check with the wife, should be able to
> make it.


That’s the difference between young and old. You check with the wife to go, I tell wife I’m going and she says “That’s nice, how long will you be gone.”


----------



## James Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> That’s the difference between young and old. You check with the wife to go, I tell wife I’m going and she says “That’s nice, how long will you be gone.”


Guess I'm old then.


----------



## James Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

Ryan A said:


> James, I believe you and I are around the same age. I turned 34 on August 1st.
> 
> Let me check with the wife, should be able to
> make it.


I'll be 35 in December.


----------



## Totembear (Aug 30, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> @farmer steve Thanks for doin' it again. I don't mind the long journey either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you walked!!!! Lol


----------



## James Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

@Multifaceted I failed at the cord wood challenge by using the saw to cut rounds but it's all split by hand. Gotta count for something.


----------



## James Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

Never realised how many members were so close to me.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 30, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Never realised how many members were so close to me.


You know what they say, keep your friends close and AS members closer .


----------



## Multifaceted (Aug 31, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 756431
> @Multifaceted I failed at the cord wood challenge by using the saw to cut rounds but it's all split by hand. Gotta count for something.



Nice work, brother! I split all of my wood by hand too, mostly saw cut, though. I don't need another machine to maintain, so I refuse to buy a hydro-splitter so long as my hands and back are fit to use. I'd say splitting counts for about 25% of the Cordwood Challenge; 25% is felling then limbing, and 50% or the majority of the work is bucking. Bucking logs with an axe is a whole other animal, can be a great workout, and is fun - at least if you're a glutton for punishment like me! ha ha 

There's still time, no need to throw in the towel yet and declare failure. We have until the end of the year. And remember, it's like my momma always told me: "the only failure is not trying". I think it's more commendable to at least try and not complete than to not try at all.


----------



## Blackbruin (Aug 31, 2019)

Unfortunately I have to work that weekend or I would probably take a few saws down for the ride

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 31, 2019)

Totembear said:


> yeah


Hope to see you there!


----------



## Totembear (Aug 31, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> Hope to see you there!



You will!


----------



## James Miller (Aug 31, 2019)

@farmer steve should I save some logs as I work on the place down the road from me. Sounds like there will be a larger group this year.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 1, 2019)

James Miller said:


> @farmer steve should I save some logs as I work on the place down the road from me. Sounds like there will be a larger group this year.


I think we will be good James. I'll let you know when we are gonna cut the big oak down in the pasture in the next couple of weeks. That should give us some and I have a couple of poplar logs here already.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 1, 2019)

Anyone that wants to bring something for the lunch buffet post it up and I'll make a list and keep it updated.


----------



## Totembear (Sep 1, 2019)

I'll bring some fried chicken


----------



## James Miller (Sep 1, 2019)

I'll bring some black bottoms.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Sep 1, 2019)

I would love to see your place if everything works out for 10/26. @Bostonstrongboy1965


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 1, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I'll bring some black bottoms.


???


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 1, 2019)

psuiewalsh said:


> I would love to see your place if everything works out for 10/26. @Bostonstrongboy1965


It's nuthin fancy Keith.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 1, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> ???


All I can say is there not strippers.


----------



## Multifaceted (Sep 1, 2019)

I'll bring some brats and my portable charcoal grill.

Edit: and yes, I'll bring beer too.

Should I bring some chainsaws too...


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you, Steve. I will try to keep the date open and will confirm with you yay or nay depending on family, my aching back, and if I am in town to be close enough to make it.

If I am can make it, count on me for some yummy eats. I will post what I can bring then.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 2, 2019)

Has anyone heard from @Just a Guy that cuts wood ? Dont think I've seen him around since last years GTG.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 2, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Has anyone heard from @Just a Guy that cuts wood ? Dont think I've seen him around since last years GTG.


He was last on August 26.


----------



## nomad_archer (Sep 4, 2019)

Well MM is showing up so I'm in. I'm all cleared with the boss. My neighbor sounds like he is going to come as well.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 4, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Well MM is showing up so I'm in. I'm all cleared with the boss. My neighbor sounds like he is going to come as well.


I wondered where you were but then I saw on Facebook you were off eating ice cream with the kids.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 4, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Well MM is showing up so I'm in. I'm all cleared with the boss. My neighbor sounds like he is going to come as well.


He has the pick-up truck now . I wonder how many saws fit in the bed? I think he had 12 in the stang at the last GTG James and I went to.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 4, 2019)

Will there be any square wood?


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 4, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Will there be any square wood?


I don't know about square but I have some 2x4's in the shop.


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 4, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Will there be any square wood?


You have any access to some poplar logs? I'd be willing to mill.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 4, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> You have any access to some poplar logs? I'd be willing to mill some cants to race in.


fixed


----------



## James Miller (Sep 4, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> You have any access to some poplar logs? I'd be willing to mill.


What size? I'm sure theres something on the property up the road. I'm not really a racer but it's fun to play around. How close to hanover are you?


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 5, 2019)

James Miller said:


> What size? I'm sure theres something on the property up the road. I'm not really a racer but it's fun to play around. How close to hanover are you?


I'd say at least 8x8. I'm real close to the new Rutters they put on 234 and 15.



Duane(Pa) said:


> fixed


Lol, comes down to operator so I ain't winning chit.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 5, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> Lol, comes down to operator so I ain't winning chit.


You can just be hopeful someone else sucks worse than you, think positive .


----------



## James Miller (Sep 5, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> I'd say at least 8x8. I'm real close to the new Rutters they put on 234 and 15.
> 
> 
> Lol, comes down to operator so I ain't winning chit.


I'm outside of hanover nearly on the Mason Dixon line. I'm headed to the other property now to cut up an oak top and get the last couple big rounds off the stump. I'll see if I see any poplar that could fall down.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 5, 2019)

Steve we might be figuring out how to use that mitivac if you have time.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 5, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 757581
> Steve we might be figuring out how to use that mitivac if you have time.


Which saw James?


----------



## James Miller (Sep 5, 2019)

590. Think I got it sorted. Will find out tomorrow.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 7, 2019)

James Miller said:


> 590. Think I got it sorted. Will find out tomorrow.


Did you get it James.
What was it?


----------



## James Miller (Sep 7, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Did you get it James.
> What was it?



Didn't get to try it. Got a call asking if I wanted to drop the rest of a locust the top blew out of. So grabbed the dolmar and went over. One look got them a hard NO. So the 590 sat on the back burner. Was up late last night also. Went to help a buddy at one of the local dirt tracks. Didn't end well for him.
Wish I'd got a picture of the fireball when it let go. 
I'll get to the saw next time I cut.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 7, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 758048
> Didn't get to try it. Got a call asking if I wanted to drop the rest of a locust the top blew out of. So grabbed the dolmar and went over. One look got them a hard NO. So the 590 sat on the back burner. Was up late last night also. Went to help a buddy at one of the local dirt tracks. Didn't end well for him.View attachment 758053
> Wish I'd got a picture of the fireball when it let go.
> I'll get to the saw next time I cut.


What’s wrong with the 590?


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 7, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 758048
> Didn't get to try it. Got a call asking if I wanted to drop the rest of a locust the top blew out of. So grabbed the dolmar and went over. One look got them a hard NO. So the 590 sat on the back burner. Was up late last night also. Went to help a buddy at one of the local dirt tracks. Didn't end well for him.View attachment 758053
> Wish I'd got a picture of the fireball when it let go.
> I'll get to the saw next time I cut.


That lools fun, not.
Got to be the nastiest black locust ive seen . I see why you said no.
You should ask Steve to bring his tractor over, I hear he likes to push trees over .


----------



## James Miller (Sep 7, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> What’s wrong with the 590?


Air leak or I didn't tighten the carb bolts enough when I had it off.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 7, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Air leak or I didn't tighten the carb bolts enough when I had it off.


I'm gonna go with operator error, haven't heard of too many air leak issues on those.
Either way I hope you figure it out quickly.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 7, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I'm gonna go with operator error, haven't heard of too many air leak issues on those.
> Either way I hope you figure it out quickly.


I'm figuring on the same.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 7, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I'm figuring on the same.


Went to a small gtg/gathering last spring, pulled out my 7910 and it wouldn't rev past around 5-6k and it sounded rich . 
I put it away and looked at it a couple weeks later, found that missing spark plug, knew it wouldn't get lost there . Obviously when I put the filter on I was distracted .


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 7, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Went to a small gtg/gathering last spring, pulled out my 7910 and it wouldn't rev past around 5-6k and it sounded rich .
> I put it away and looked at it a couple weeks later, found that missing spark plug, knew it wouldn't get lost there . Obviously when I put the filter on I was distracted .


Is that plug holder standard or an option?


----------



## James Miller (Sep 7, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Is that plug holder standard or an option?


Pretty sure that's the HD filter/ plug holder option. Very rare.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 7, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Pretty sure that's the HD filter/ plug holder option. Very rare.


Yep thats the one lol.
I was pretty embarrassed when I realized my failure , but at the same time I was relieved thats all it was .


----------



## psuiewalsh (Sep 8, 2019)

I had a 600p with a torn intake boot. I read the series was susceptible to that issue.


----------



## Totembear (Sep 8, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I'm outside of hanover nearly on the Mason Dixon line. I'm headed to the other property now to cut up an oak top and get the last couple big rounds off the stump. I'll see if I see any poplar that could fall down.



I'm on Old Hanover about a mile on the MD side. Hope to meet you at the GTG.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 8, 2019)

Totembear said:


> I'm on Old Hanover about a mile on the MD side. Hope to meet you at the GTG.


You ever go to Shirks befor they closed. I remember a guy asking about a 661. Ben said he lived in westminister. Thought maybe it was you. Was a sad day helping clean out that old shop.


----------



## Totembear (Sep 8, 2019)

James Miller said:


> You ever go to Shirks befor they closed. I remember a guy asking about a 661. Ben said he lived in westminister. Thought maybe it was you. Was a sad day helping clean out that old shop.



It probably was. Ben was my go to guy when I first started fixing chainsaws many moons ago. Bought alot of inventory from him when he closed. Still got a couple 2054's, a 036, and a couple of 024's left. I got his Stihl metal sign hanging above my bench. Good dude, I miss just stopping by and shooting the chit. The 2054 I made a 2055 out of. It was a sad day but as long as hes happy I'm happy for him.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 8, 2019)

Totembear said:


> It probably was. Ben was my go to guy when I first started fixing chainsaws many moons ago. Bought alot of inventory from him when he closed. Still got a couple 2054's, a 036, and a couple of 024's left. I got his Stihl metal sign hanging above my bench. Good dude, I miss just stopping by and shooting the chit. The 2054 I made a 2055 out of. It was a sad day but as long as hes happy I'm happy for him.


I grabbed the 111s that was buried on the shelves. There were a couple other saws I wanted but they were claimed.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 8, 2019)

James Miller said:


> You ever go to Shirks befor they closed. I remember a guy asking about a 661. Ben said he lived in westminister. Thought maybe it was you. Was a sad day helping clean out that old shop.


You know Ben!!!!
Did you know Daren Hughes too?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 8, 2019)

Totembear said:


> It probably was. Ben was my go to guy when I first started fixing chainsaws many moons ago. Bought alot of inventory from him when he closed. Still got a couple 2054's, a 036, and a couple of 024's left. I got his Stihl metal sign hanging above my bench. Good dude, I miss just stopping by and shooting the chit. The 2054 I made a 2055 out of. It was a sad day but as long as hes happy I'm happy for him.


You know Ben too!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 8, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I grabbed the 111s that was buried on the shelves. There were a couple other saws I wanted but they were claimed.


Ben raced a 111S didn’t he?


----------



## Totembear (Sep 8, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> You know Ben too!!!



Yeah, got a 2095 from him too. Sold that one. Wish I could've kept it but I've got enough big saws!!! Lol.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 8, 2019)

Totembear said:


> Yeah, got a 2095 from him too. Sold that one. Wish I could've kept it but I've got enough big saws!!! Lol.


When Cantdog did a 621 build on here the one part that was cracked was the top cover. 
I went into Bens and he said he had a NOS cover not sure what saw.......621. I drove it to Maine.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 8, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> You know Ben!!!!
> Did you know Daren Hughes too?


I don't know Daren.



Stihl 041S said:


> Ben raced a 111S didn’t he?


As far as I know Ben never raced saws. Told me ported saws are a waist of money and square chain a waist of time. So unless he doesn't want people to know I don't think he raced.
He did say he had to fight with the jred rep to get the P/C for this one cause they told him there were no more new ones.
It was a rental. Hard to imagine renting out saws this size.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 8, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> When Cantdog did a 621 build on here the one part that was cracked was the top cover.
> I went into Bens and he said he had a NOS cover not sure what saw.......621. I drove it to Maine.


When he closed we talked about putting the NOS covers and other parts on here. But they were bought up pretty quick. By local guys.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 8, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> You know Ben!!!!
> Did you know Daren Hughes too?


If you know Ben do you also know Galon?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 8, 2019)

James Miller said:


> If you know Ben do you also know Galon?


Yup....Been there a couple of times.
Didn’t realize ben had closed permanently
I thought you meant when he moved to there


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 8, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I don't know Daren.
> 
> As far as I know Ben never raced saws. Told me ported saws are a waist of money and square chain a waist of time. So unless he doesn't want people to know I don't think he raced.View attachment 758271
> He did say he had to fight with the jred rep to get the P/C for this one cause they told him there were no more new ones.View attachment 758272
> It was a rental. Hard to imagine renting out saws this size.


Knew he had one.
Daren raced an 075.
But we are talking 20+ years ago.
Back when they were doing saws for Gladfelters.

Should I bring a 111s to the GTG?

The guy that did the build thread on the 621 he built for me.....Cantdog.....gave him a 111S P&C .....NOS.....for a wedding gift

Daren .......Bens Buddy ......got a 111S for a divorce present.......JredS folk......with an S......are a strange bunch


----------



## Totembear (Sep 8, 2019)

Know Galon too. Hes the financier behind Bill. Never liked Bill. Galon used to do sharpening at his house, I dont think he does that anymore. I dont think Ben used to race either. But he never said much about my ported saws. Just said he'd never own one. I gave him a call earlier but I havent heard back yet..


----------



## James Miller (Sep 8, 2019)

Yah Ralph used to pick up alot of parts from Ben for the Gladfelters saws. You might know him also he was one of the lead fellers for them years ago. Hes a family friend and a genius behind a saw.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 8, 2019)

Totembear said:


> Know Galon too. Hes the financier behind Bill. Never liked Bill. Galon used to do sharpening at his house, I dont think he does that anymore. I dont think Ben used to race either. But he never said much about my ported saws. Just said he'd never own one. I gave him a call earlier but I havent heard back yet..


Galon got out of it completely. Had another scare with his throat and figured it was from grinding chains and fumes as the shop had no vent setup. Used to stop and talk with him on a regular basis about saws and guns. Never know when the older guys will be gone so if there willing to talk about what they know I'm a good listener.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 8, 2019)

Totembear said:


> Know Galon too. Hes the financier behind Bill. Never liked Bill. Galon used to do sharpening at his house, I dont think he does that anymore. I dont think Ben used to race either. But he never said much about my ported saws. Just said he'd never own one. I gave him a call earlier but I havent heard back yet..


Missed the rest of this. Bill's a POS. I dont care for him either but theres a stash of hard to find seals and small parts in that shop. Probably stuff Galon had that's still not paid for.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 9, 2019)

Del saw ran good today cutting oak blow downs. Rechecked everything boot looked fine put back together and problem gone.


----------



## nomad_archer (Sep 10, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 758423
> Del saw ran good today cutting oak blow downs. Rechecked everything boot looked fine put back together and problem gone.



So it sounds like it was clearly assembly operator error.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 10, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> So it sounds like it was clearly assembly operator error.


Yes sir.


----------



## bear1998 (Sep 11, 2019)

Told Steve ...he needs some bigger stuff for the husky fellows.....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 11, 2019)

bear1998 said:


> Told Steve ...he needs some bigger stuff for the husky fellows.....



Got a lil Stihl you can use. 
Without the decomp......


----------



## James Miller (Sep 11, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Got a lil Stihl you can use.
> Without the decomp......


I'd like to try the ported 090.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 11, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I'd like to try the ported 090.


It will be there.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 11, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 758956


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Sep 12, 2019)

As it stands now, the kids' last fall ball game of the season is that morning, 10:00. I should be able to join the fun sometime mid afternoon.

Their game schedule is still subject to change.....


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 12, 2019)

As of now I’m good to go. I’ll bring jambalaya with shrimp and sausage.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 12, 2019)

Do my best to remember that Fiskars splitting axe. @MustangMike has dibs, if he doesn’t come then it goes to @James Miller. I’m getting old, somebody remind me about the Fiskars that Friday night.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 12, 2019)

Watch that "old" bit, Steve and I take offense!!! Now, what did you say???


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 12, 2019)

MustangMike said:


> Watch that "old" bit, Steve and I take offense!!! Now, what did you say???


I hit 63 in a month, beat cancer and a stroke, pretty well pleased.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 12, 2019)

I hope you realized I was being a bit humorous with the "Now what did you say"?

We are all pretty close in age.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 12, 2019)

MustangMike said:


> I hope you realized I was being a bit humorous with the "Now what did you say"?
> 
> We are all pretty close in age.


Takes a lot to pizz me off, I have very thick skin. No offense taken. The 2 things that push me to redline is a know it all, example, neighbor asks what kind of saw I owned, told him Makita, he tells me Makita doesn’t make chainsaws! When the grandkids tell me “I owe them.”


----------



## James Miller (Sep 12, 2019)

There still dolmars even if makita bought them and changed the name. Not like they brought anything new out when they did.
Couldnt help my self.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 12, 2019)

James Miller said:


> There still dolmars even if makita bought them and changed the name. Not like they brought anything new out when they did.View attachment 759107
> Couldnt help my self.


You just buy that or is that your 7900?


----------



## James Miller (Sep 12, 2019)

That's my 7910. If I got another 70-80cc saw it would be a 462. I cant afford to play that game though.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 12, 2019)

I’ve got a 28” Husky on my 7900.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 12, 2019)

I’ll bring the ported 9010 and the converted 490. Only have 2 rules. You use either like it’s a Ditch Witch your done. Only use my fuel mix in my saws, if something ain’t right then it’s my fault only. Might have to bring a 55 gallon drum, that 9010 gets thirsty. Hope I didn’t sound like Richard Cranium.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Sep 12, 2019)

@farmer steve 
I'll try to remember to bring that Norland that you asked me to last year.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 12, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I’ll bring the ported 9010 and the converted 490. Only have 2 rules. You use either like it’s a Ditch Witch your done. Only use my fuel mix in my saws, if something ain’t right then it’s my fault only. Might have to bring a 55 gallon drum, that 9010 gets thirsty. Hope I didn’t sound like Richard Cranium.


I'll bring the 590 and probably be the only one to run it. Had that saw at a few gtgs and @MustangMike and Troller from O P E are the only people that have ever tried it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 12, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I'll bring the 590 and probably be the only one to run it. Had that saw at a few gtgs and @MustangMike and Troller from O P E are the only people that have ever tried it.


I’ll run it, want to compare it to mine. Put the bigger carb on mine and really didn’t gain that much.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 12, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I’ll run it, want to compare it to mine. Put the bigger carb on mine and really didn’t gain that much.


Only thing I'd like to have from the 620 at this point is the full wrap. Have the 7910 but if I have to fall something i always grab the 590.


----------



## Totembear (Sep 13, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I hit 63 in a month, beat cancer and a stroke, pretty well pleased.



I hear ya! I got my stroke out of the way early..15 years old. Cerebral anuerysm. Beat cancer too. Turned 60 last month. Lived longer than a few friends parents thought I would. Got CRS syndrome too. You can tell me something 1 week in advance, its gone the next day!!! I tell people this brain is so loaded with info, it cant accept anymore!! Lol


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 13, 2019)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> @farmer steve
> I'll try to remember to bring that Norland that you asked me to last year.View attachment 759108


Keep a close eye on it if @lead farmer is here.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 13, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I’ll bring the ported 9010 and the converted 490. Only have 2 rules. You use either like it’s a Ditch Witch your done. Only use my fuel mix in my saws, if something ain’t right then it’s my fault only. Might have to bring a 55 gallon drum, that 9010 gets thirsty. Hope I didn’t sound like Richard Cranium.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 13, 2019)

dang all us geriatrics here maybe i should have EMS on standby.


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 13, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> dang all us geriatrics here maybe i should have EMS on standby.


So you need a threat title change? PA GGTG. Do you need a AARP card for entry?


----------



## lead farmer (Sep 13, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Keep a close eye on it if @lead farmer is here.


I'll have that baby......[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller (Sep 13, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> dang all us geriatrics here maybe i should have EMS on standby.


Ben told me firewood and saw work was a grey hair business 2 or 3 years ago. Said I was one of the youngest guys to come through the door in years. Seems he was right .


----------



## James Miller (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll be cleaning up a walnut trunk for my grandmother in the next 2 weeks some time. Really dont want to just dump it at H&H so if you local guys know anyone in the spring grove area that could use some wood let me know.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 13, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I'll be cleaning up a walnut trunk for my grandmother in the next 2 weeks some time. Really dont want to just dump it at H&H so if you local guys know anyone in the spring grove area that could use some wood let me know.


I know your tight on room but if you can haul it home and split it and throw it in the pile that lady will take it probably in the fall if you think you have a half cord. She'll give you a hundred bucks for it when it's dry


----------



## James Miller (Sep 13, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I know your tight on room but if you can haul it home and split it and throw it in the pile that lady will take it probably in the fall if you think you have a half cord. She'll give you a hundred bucks for it when it's dry


I can put together half a cord. Theres one in my tree line that needs to be cut down so between the 2 I'd have plenty.


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 13, 2019)

Any walnut mill worthy?


----------



## James Miller (Sep 14, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> Any walnut mill worthy?


I'll try to get some pics later.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 14, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> Any walnut mill worthy?




Let me know what you think.


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 14, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 759421
> View attachment 759424
> Let me know what you think.


Nice! I'd definitely mill that base. 
I helped with a walnut removal a bunch of years ago and freehand milled two big pieces of the tree then took it to a band mill.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 14, 2019)

@pioneerguy600 Any chance you could stickie this thread? Thanks FS.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 14, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> Nice! I'd definitely mill that base.
> I helped with a walnut removal a bunch of years ago and freehand milled two big pieces of the tree then took it to a band mill.
> View attachment 759477


I dont have a CSM or way to move a log that size. I'd like to try milling some day.


----------



## Totembear (Sep 14, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 759421
> View attachment 759424
> Let me know what you think.



Ohhh yeahh!


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 14, 2019)

Totembear said:


> Ohhh yeahh!


Imagine a pair of Shaun Carr ported 394's on one bar...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 14, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> Imagine a pair of Shaun Carr ported 394's on one bar...


I’ll bring a ported 084 and Leadfarmer can bring a mill.....


----------



## Totembear (Sep 14, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> Imagine a pair of Shaun Carr ported 394's on one bar...



Mine will be there!! Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## James Miller (Sep 14, 2019)

So earthquake in east Berlin about an hour ago. Hope it didn't do any damage to anything out that way. Shook houses in hanover but we didn't feel anything out here.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 15, 2019)

James Miller said:


> So earthquake in east Berlin about an hour ago. Hope it didn't do any damage to anything out that way. Shook houses in hanover but we didn't feel anything out here.


I was just startin the 5200.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Sep 15, 2019)

they are both pullins'


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 15, 2019)

Shook my house! I went outside w/ a flashlight expecting to see someone crashed into the house or the tree right next to it. Wow.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 15, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I was just startin the 5200.



It was more like a 3000


----------



## bear1998 (Sep 15, 2019)

We were watchin tv....n we felt it here. I expected to see a tractor trailer chuggin up the hill or somethin on tv since we a bass unit on surround sound.... it lasted about a second or 2 s worth...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 15, 2019)

So like a 4.0......


----------



## lead farmer (Sep 15, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> I’ll bring a ported 084 and Leadfarmer can bring a mill.....


That I can do.....[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Totembear (Sep 15, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> That I can do.....[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Me likey your Avatar...


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks @pioneerguy600 .


----------



## James Miller (Sep 25, 2019)

So these are still sitting in my neighbor's yard. Cant talk him out of them. The biggest one is probably 10' long and could make atleast 2 8x8s.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 25, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 761724
> So these are still sitting in my neighbor's yard. Cant talk him out of them. The biggest one is probably 10' long and could make atleast 2 8x8s.


Some people are like that. At the end of our road the power company cleared lines and cut quite a few nice oak limbs and left them lay. I asked the land owner, “Nope, those are mine.” 1 1/2 years later they’re still laying there.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 25, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Some people are like that. At the end of our road the power company cleared lines and cut quite a few nice oak limbs and left them lay. I asked the land owner, “Nope, those are mine.” 1 1/2 years later they’re still laying there.


Same with old cars. 
They decide to sell when the sills and frame are gone and are worthless.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 25, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Same with old cars.
> They decide to sell when the sills and frame are gone and are worthless.


But still want top price.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 25, 2019)

Hey guys,didn't forget you . Been busy picking produce. Gonna take down a big oak Friday so we have a big log for ya. @bear1998 and @James Miller are bringing their huskys and echoes to work on it. Don't worry though I'll have the Stihls for back up.  Just bustin y'alls nutz.. I like any saw if it has a sharp chain.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 25, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Hey guys,didn't forget you . Been busy picking produce. Gonna take down a big oak Friday so we have a big log for ya. @bear1998 and @James Miller are bringing their huskys and echoes to work on it. Don't worry though I'll have the Stihls for back up.  Just bustin y'alls nutz.. I like any saw if it has a sharp chain.


With the cooler weather finally getting here the creamsicles should be out of danger of melting.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 25, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> But still want top price.


Oh yeah. They watch the auctions .......and know the price. 
Just forgot to mention matching number frame up restoration.....


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 25, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> With the cooler weather finally getting here the creamsicles should be out of danger of melting.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 25, 2019)

Should I try to see how many saws I can fit in a big block 4 speed Dart for the gtg? @MustangMike and i could make it a competition although i think you could fit most of a mustang in the trunk of the Dart. Maybe throw some guns and a tank of 100ll in to the mix and offend all the snowflakes at one time.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 25, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Hey guys,didn't forget you . Been busy picking produce. Gonna take down a big oak Friday so we have a big log for ya. @bear1998 and @James Miller are bringing their huskys and echoes to work on it. Don't worry though I'll have the Stihls for back up.  Just bustin y'alls nutz.. I like any saw if it has a sharp chain.


I'll bring the dolmar to save them all.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 25, 2019)

Are you really bringing a Big Block Dart? I don't remember them having anything larger than a 340 from the factory, did you make a Frankenstein?


----------



## James Miller (Sep 25, 2019)

It's a 69 GTS 383 4 speed car. Dads the only one insured to drive it so I doubt I'll be bringing it. I put a video and some pics of it in the scrounging thread awhile back for joe rarefish383.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 26, 2019)

That is very nice … I guess I just did not equate that to being a Dart!

One of my good friends had a 67 Satellite with a built 440 in it … and a "back in the day" $2,000 paint job! Car was Georgas!!! White with blue (various shades) ribbons, and sparkles, I really liked that car!


----------



## James Miller (Sep 26, 2019)

Steve I took a half day tonight so I might be up a little earlier then I thought in the morning.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 26, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Steve I took a half day tonight so I might be up a little earlier then I thought in the morning.


Sounds good James. I spent the afternoon getting dad's tractor out of a ditch so it didn't roll over.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 26, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Sounds good James. I spent the afternoon getting dad's tractor out of a ditch so it didn't roll over.


so now you have to take the tractor to. Atleast you have a new place to sit his 361


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 27, 2019)

Worked on getting a big log for you men with the big "bars" today. Just have to figure out how to get it up to the cookie area. Big thanks to @James Miller and @bear1998. Thought I had a pic of the widest part which is about 45".


----------



## huskyboy (Sep 27, 2019)

MustangMike said:


> That is very nice … I guess I just did not equate that to being a Dart!
> 
> One of my good friends had a 67 Satellite with a built 440 in it … and a "back in the day" $2,000 paint job! Car was Georgas!!! White with blue (various shades) ribbons, and sparkles, I really liked that car!


You gonna make this gtg Mike?


----------



## huskyboy (Sep 27, 2019)

@ri chevy you too?


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 27, 2019)

Not sure. 6.5 hour ride


----------



## Totembear (Sep 27, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Not sure. 6.5 hour ride


Tell him Mason, YOU aint afraid of a little drive...you and Sondre!! Lol


----------



## James Miller (Sep 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Worked on getting a big log for you men with the big "bars" today. Just have to figure out how to get it up to the cookie area. Big thanks to @James Miller and @bear1998. Thought I had a pic of the widest part which is about 45".View attachment 762139



I got a pic of the whole log. 
The rest joined the firewood pile.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 27, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Not sure. 6.5 hour ride


Randy's is over 11 hours. I was gona do that till the truck needed a transmission.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 27, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Not sure. 6.5 hour ride


I didn't have any takers on my offer for anyone to use my camper. Sleeps 6.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I didn't have any takers on my offer for anyone to use my camper. Sleeps 6.


Little over 4hr each way for me, I’ll leave it for the guys driving further. I’ll make the round trip on Saturday. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 27, 2019)

Still debating what time to leave the GTG and head into G’burg for a Reuben and a pint.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 27, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Still debating what time to leave the GTG and head into G’burg for a Reuben and a pint.


Leave Friday morning and get situated in the camper and then we can go to G-burg for supper. About 20 minutes away.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Leave Friday morning and get situated in the camper and then we can go to G-burg for supper. About 20 minutes away.


I like how you think. Let me ponder on that.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 27, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I like how you think. Let me ponder on that.


Maybe 2 pints.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Maybe 2 pints.


As long as that 2nd pint doesn’t interfere with that Reuben from Gary Owen, love that place.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 27, 2019)

I plan to go Mason, Google says it should be 4.5 hrs, but I figure if I take the Stang I can do it in less than 4!

Is this location OK for a lowered Mustang???


----------



## lead farmer (Sep 27, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Not sure. 6.5 hour ride


Get your stihl azz down here mister.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller (Sep 27, 2019)

MustangMike said:


> I plan to go Mason, Google says it should be 4.5 hrs, but I figure if I take the Stang I can do it in less than 4!
> 
> Is this location OK for a lowered Mustang???


You'll be fine with the car.


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 27, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> Get your stihl azz down here mister.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Can I bring my Bahs and chains wit muh Stihl's?


----------



## lead farmer (Sep 28, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Can I bring my Bahs and chains wit muh Stihl's?


Absolutely......we can even help getting the bah on your favorite hooskie[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## huskihl (Sep 28, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> Absolutely......we can even help getting the bah on your favorite hooskie[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


....now that you're all practiced up with your 346......


----------



## lead farmer (Sep 28, 2019)

huskihl said:


> ....now that you're all practiced up with your 346......


Yeth..... I now just have to fabricate a kickstand and it will be all set[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller (Sep 28, 2019)

You folks and your fancy saws. All I got is echos and a dolmar.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> Yeth..... I now just have to fabricate a kickstand and it will be all set[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This one has a kickstand, not sure why they didn't put a bigger dog on them from the factory their such beasts!
Want me to pull it and get it traced for you?


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I like any saw if it has a sharp chain.


Hey Steve since October 26th is national pumpkin day maybe everyone should only bring huskys, the irony of it all .
You could move it to august 14th for next yr .


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh boy...here we go.
Ding. Ding!!!!


----------



## lead farmer (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> This one has a kickstand, not sure why they didn't put a bigger dog on them from the factory their such beasts!
> Want me to pull it and get it traced for you?


Is it home made or just a bigger on from a bigger saw ?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> Is it home made or just a bigger on from a bigger saw ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's homemade, but not my home lol.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Oh boy...here we go.
> Ding. Ding!!!!


How could I leave that date alone .


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 2, 2019)

GTGs and August just don't mix. Too HOT! Lol
But I'll take a CREAM SICKLE!


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 2, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> GTGs and August just don't mix. Too HOT! Lol
> But I'll take a CREAM SICKLE!


I love Creamsicles.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 2, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I love Creamsicles.


YES! [emoji16]


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> GTGs and August just don't mix. Too HOT! Lol
> But I'll take a CREAM SICKLE!


I hear you, I melt in August, youd think I was a creamsicle lol.
It does sound good even though its 59 outside here.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I love Creamsicles.


You better bring your hoodie so you can run some huskys lol.
You gonna break out the jred .
Would be cool to have that beast of a jred James has there.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> You better bring your hoodie so you can run some huskys lol.
> You gonna break out the jred .
> Would be cool to have that beast of a jred James has there.


It should be there.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 2, 2019)

He gonna need my Hooskie gloves...lol


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> You better bring your hoodie so you can run some huskys lol.
> You gonna break out the jred .
> Would be cool to have that beast of a jred James has there.


90* here right now. Heading out to fill 2 bins with locust now. I forget what he needs for it. A bar I think. Someone over in the other forum was checking if he had one to bring to the GTG.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

James Miller said:


> It should be there.


Looks sweet.
Did you get the carb rebuilt.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> He gonna need my Hooskie gloves...lol


Funny thing, I think I have a pair in the basement I bought a couple yrs ago that I've never warn. I think they even came from PA .


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 2, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> He gonna need my Hooskie gloves...lol


I have J-Red gloves. Never worn.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> 90* here right now. Heading out to fill 2 bins with locust now. I forget what he needs for it. A bar I think. Someone over in the other forum was checking if he had one to bring to the GTG.


Holy heck Batman I'm melting .
I've still got a lot of locust to cut here, that tornado kicked my butt, well that and being sick.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Funny thing, I think I have a pair in the basement I bought a couple yrs ago that I've never warn. I think they even came from PA .





farmer steve said:


> I have J-Red gloves. Never worn.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


>


Don't tempt me . I just got my 4th bottle of water out of the shop fridge and there is a 6 pack right beside the water.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Don't tempt me . I just got my 4th bottle of water out of the shop fridge and there is a 6 pack right beside the water.


Not yet buddy, don't you have some wood to split  first.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Not yet buddy, don't you have some wood to split  first.


No splitting in these temps. Filling 2 bins kicked my butt. Cooler tomorrow and I'll hit it then.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> No splitting in these temps. Filling 2 bins kicked my butt. Cooler tomorrow and I'll hit it then.


I get that, but I'm sending you more rain today, should be there by tomorrow .
May got drop that threatening locust today if it stays dry, it stopped for a bit here, but theres still a chance of more. Its almost as bad as the heat as I'm still sopping wet when I'm out in it .


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I get that, but I'm sending you more rain today, should be there by tomorrow .
> May got drop that threatening locust today if it stays dry, it stopped for a bit here, but theres still a chance of more. Its almost as bad as the heat as I'm still sopping wet when I'm out in it .


We're not supposed to get to much rain. Guessers say a couple of tenths. Gonna cover some dry ash I want to split tomorrow .


----------



## James Miller (Oct 2, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> He gonna need my Hooskie gloves...lol





chipper1 said:


> Funny thing, I think I have a pair in the basement I bought a couple yrs ago that I've never warn. I think they even came from PA .





farmer steve said:


> I have J-Red gloves. Never worn.


I bought a pair of gloves last year cause everyone was giving me crap about not using them. Think I used them 5 or 6 times and went back to no gloves.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 2, 2019)

I did these loads a few weeks ago with the fiskars. Was probably 85-90*. But I was on a schedule and it had to be done.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Looks sweet.
> Did you get the carb rebuilt.



I tore the carb down and it was near spotless inside so I put it back on. Ben said he completely rebuilt the saw shortly before it went into hibernation. Gaskets, seals, bearings, top end all new. Someone rented it out and ran it with the decomp open burned it up pretty bad.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I bought a pair of gloves last year cause everyone was giving me crap about not using them. Think I used them 5 or 6 times and went back to no gloves.


I prefer gloves when splitting/handling wood, but when I'm fueling the saws I usually take them off, even in the winter. I don't like to get my hands dirty , it also saves them from getting pinched and slivers, just haven't remembered to get those husky gloves out for some reason.


James Miller said:


> View attachment 763108
> I tore the carb down and it was near spotless inside so I put it back on. Ben said he completely rebuilt the saw shortly before it went into hibernation. Gaskets, seals, bearings, top end all new. Someone rented it out and ran it with the decomp open burned it up pretty bad.


Looks good, and real clean in there, what's wrong with it, need a piston?


----------



## huskihl (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> This one has a kickstand, not sure why they didn't put a bigger dog on them from the factory their such beasts!
> Want me to pull it and get it traced for you?



They'd be alot better if the cases had 4 flat corners so they'd sit flat. A fekking 390 gas tank swells up so much with use that even they'll tip over in the back of the truck


----------



## lead farmer (Oct 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> They'd be alot better if the cases had 4 flat corners so they'd sit flat. A fekking 390 gas tank swells up so much with use that even they'll tip over in the back of the truck


Hew tell em Kev I'm just to dang mad. [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller (Oct 2, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I prefer gloves when splitting/handling wood, but when I'm fueling the saws I usually take them off, even in the winter. I don't like to get my hands dirty , it also saves them from getting pinched and slivers, just haven't remembered to get those husky gloves out for some reason.
> 
> Looks good, and real clean in there, what's wrong with it, need a piston?



Nothing wrong in here. I was just looking it over and cleaning it up some.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 2, 2019)

@James Miller 
Jim, do you still want that cracked 490 jug? I'll add it to the pile so I don't forget it.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 763152
> Nothing wrong in here. I was just looking it over and cleaning it up some.


I saw the video of it firing up, if it was the same saw, I didn't think it stayed running. I also figured that's why you tore it down, cleaning the carb and whatnot.
Glad its all good. It looks great on there.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

huskihl said:


> They'd be alot better if the cases had 4 flat corners so they'd sit flat. A fekking 390 gas tank swells up so much with use that even they'll tip over in the back of the truck





lead farmer said:


> Hew tell em Kev I'm just to dang mad. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Maybe y'all better grab up some stihls .


----------



## James Miller (Oct 3, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I saw the video of it firing up, if it was the same saw, I didn't think it stayed running. I also figured that's why you tore it down, cleaning the carb and whatnot.
> Glad its all good. It looks great on there.


In the vid I just ran some mix down the carb to see if it would start. Have yet to fill the tank. Need to put it the rest of the way back to gether and make another video.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 5, 2019)

Got the big log moved this morning.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 5, 2019)

Enough there for Papa Smurf.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 5, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Enough there for Papa Smurf.


I think close to 50" at the widest part. I might have to put the 32" on the 241.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 5, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I think close to 50" at the widest part. I might have to put the 32" on the 241.


You forgot to say it was hollow.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 5, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> You forgot to say it was hollow.


I saved to hollow ones for the.........


----------



## James Miller (Oct 6, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I saved to hollow ones for the.........


I got you. HUSQVARNAS


----------



## bear1998 (Oct 6, 2019)

Huuummmm......IF i bring anything....itll be the 290 n the 352....that away ya wont feel bad.....


----------



## James Miller (Oct 6, 2019)

If it starts and cuts wood it's good enough for me. My brother has a poulan wood shark it starts and runs so it's a good saw.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 13, 2019)

This thread needs some action. 


Most of these have been posted other places. But this is my last clean up.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 13, 2019)

James Miller said:


> This thread needs some action. View attachment 765488
> View attachment 765489
> View attachment 765490
> Most of these have been posted other places. But this is my last clean up.


Looks good James.
Wheres the action, I don't see no chips flying, I figured there would be a video.


----------



## bear1998 (Oct 13, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Looks good James.
> Wheres the action, I don't see no chips flying, I figured there would be a video.


Heres a few...


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 13, 2019)

bear1998 said:


> Heres a few...
> View attachment 765585


395?


----------



## bear1998 (Oct 13, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> 395?


Yesum.....


----------



## huskihl (Oct 13, 2019)

bear1998 said:


> Yesum.....


Can't believe that MI guy remembered to bring it along


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 13, 2019)

bear1998 said:


> Heres a few...
> View attachment 765585


Where's the videos .


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 13, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> 395?


I had chips flying off the 241 the other day .
Today it was the 200 rear handle, last night it was the ms271, and I wasn't even at a gtg.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 13, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Can't believe that MI guy remembered to bring it along


Is that Coles brother cutting on the right .
You back yet, or riding shotgun as we speak.


----------



## bear1998 (Oct 13, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Can't believe that MI guy remembered to bring it along


I think he has a pretty good memory....his drivin scares me...


----------



## bear1998 (Oct 13, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I had chips flying off the 241 the other day .
> Today it was the 200 rear handle, last night it was the ms271, and I wasn't even at a gtg.


That was a gtg/wtg....


----------



## huskihl (Oct 13, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Is that Coles brother cutting on the right .
> 
> That would be Walt lol.
> You back yet, or riding shotgun as we speak.


 I left Coles house about 10 after 7. Still have a couple hours to go


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 13, 2019)

huskihl said:


> I left Coles house about 10 after 7. Still have a couple hours to go


Long haul for sure. Wasn't in the cards for me this yr. Randy should go back to having it on my anniversary then I could make it again .
Drive safe bud.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 14, 2019)

Been getting my video fix from the Master Mind GTG thread on O P E.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 15, 2019)

@farmer steve this should put a dent in that ladies walnut order.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 15, 2019)

I’ve got the biggest apple tree I’ve ever seen give to me to cut down and buck next week. There’s a restaurant in town that sells dinners of pulled pork, brisket and ribs so I figured I might try to pick up a couple extra bucks and sell some to him. Stopped this morning and talked to his wife, “ We don’t use wood to smoke our stuff.” Ok!!!!! Also had a guy contact me about 6 oak trees he had cut down, already limbed and the limbs burned, I can have all the trunks, he wants them out of the back yard. I can drive right up to them. PTL . Sorry, should have gone in scrounging firewood.


----------



## Chris Ross (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm coming with my steel toes/ears and eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 16, 2019)

Anybody bringing any saws or related stuff to sell? I was thinking of bringing a couple saws to let people see that I’m going to sell. As of now I’m still remembering to bring the Fiskars.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 16, 2019)

I might have a ported 395xp with that I am gonna sell if I get it done in time. Also have. A echo 800P that I ported.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 16, 2019)

@ri chevy, you coming and bringing that new saw?


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 16, 2019)

I would love to, but unfortunately I already had a preplanned event that I have to attend...
Hopefully the next one!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 16, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> I would love to, but unfortunately I already had a preplanned event that I have to attend...
> Hopefully the next one!!!


I was gonna make the Amish kid I rented start your saw too, oh well.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone gonna have a stock 462 there or close to stock?


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 16, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Anyone gonna have a stock 462 there or close to stock?


Will the weather be cool enough to prevent creamsicles from melting?


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 16, 2019)

I got a 2156WH I would like to see them run with the same chain on 20" bars, see the difference, that's my main firewood saw.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 16, 2019)

Hey...Be nice now...[emoji16]

Will you have a big work bench set up for the guys who like to wrench on their Hooskies dll day, while the Stihls and Dolkitas cut all the wood up???


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nah the tears from the Stihl guys might require chest waiters though.lol


----------



## James Miller (Oct 16, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Anybody bringing any saws or related stuff to sell? I was thinking of bringing a couple saws to let people see that I’m going to sell. As of now I’m still remembering to bring the Fiskars.


Only thing I have that's worth money is the 111s.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 16, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Anyone gonna have a stock 462 there or close to stock?


@farmer steve has a stock 462.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 16, 2019)

Echos get all the work done there just slow.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 16, 2019)

Cool, sounds like a great time!


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 17, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Anyone gonna have a stock 462 there or close to stock?


I have my 462 Dustin. Oops James beat me to it. I have some new 20" stihl chains we can throw on both saws to compare. 


Dahmer said:


> Anybody bringing any saws or related stuff to sell? I was thinking of bringing a couple saws to let people see that I’m going to sell. As of now I’m still remembering to bring the Fiskars.


Bring whatever Mark. You know we're all infected with CAD.


----------



## lead farmer (Oct 17, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Anyone gonna have a stock 462 there or close to stock?


What ? So you can run a ported saw against it or make wise comments agin or how much cheaper yours was....just sayin

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller (Oct 17, 2019)

Can I play in the 462 challenge? It's just an Echo.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 17, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> What ? So you can run a ported saw against it or make wise comments agin or how much cheaper yours was....just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Have you talked to Jason at Cedar Grove lately? I'll see him Tuesday to pick up a new 261 I hope.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 17, 2019)

Heck yeah bring them all! I love me some echo power too! Just curious how my little 56 cc saw does, it's my favorite firewood saw.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 17, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Heck yeah bring them all! I love me some echo power too! Just curious how my little 56 cc saw does, it's my favorite firewood saw.


@James Miller ported 590 is a ripper. A little loud with the MM. What?


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 17, 2019)

Been thinking I might want a 462 for a firewood saw, want to see how my current 2156 compares before I spend the $$, it's only 56cc though.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 17, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Been thinking I might want a 462 for a firewood saw, want to see how my current 2156 compares before I spend the $$, it's only 56cc though.


After running Steve's 462 I think it could easily be a one saw does it all deal. 16,20, and 28" bars and done.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 17, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> @James Miller ported 590 is a ripper. A little loud with the MM. What?



Nothing special here. All stock.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 17, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 766482
> Nothing special here. All stock.


Did you get a new one?


----------



## James Miller (Oct 17, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Did you get a new one?


Nope if i got a new one it would be a 620pw or what ever the new 70cc saw is if it's truly stronger then the ported 590.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 17, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 766482
> Nothing special here. All stock.


Yeah, from the bar adjustment screw to the tip of the bar.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 17, 2019)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yeah, from the bar adjustment screw to the tip of the bar.


 Hope to see you next weekend Bobby.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 17, 2019)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Yeah, from the bar adjustment screw to the tip of the bar.


Its been to a handful of GTGs and 3 people have run it other then me. So it's nothing special just a 590 with a muffler mod unless you run it .


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 18, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Hope to see you next weekend Bobby.


Me too. It may be 1:30 by the time I get to your place.
I am one of the asst. coaches for my kids' fall baseball team and we have a game until noon. It's the last game of the season. I would be on my way after that. What time do you expect the party break up?


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 18, 2019)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Me too. It may be 1:30 by the time I get to your place.
> I am one of the asst. coaches for my kids' fall baseball team and we have a game until noon. It's the last game of the season. I would be on my way after that. What time do you expect the party break up?


If we don't eat to much and us older guys don't need a nap we'll probably saw through the afternoon.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 20, 2019)

Fellas, the beer is brewed and fermenting. It's a small beer (4.0% ABV) so it'll be done in a few days. It'll be in a 5 gallon keg, which is roughly 2 cases worth of beer.

As for the fun stuff I'm bringing all of my running saws, 462, 271, CS-400 and my old man's little Mac 110

I'm gonna bring some axes too if anyone is a glutton for punishment. Axes for chopping, not splitting 


I can't remember, did I offer to bring some food? What's the spread looking like so far?


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 20, 2019)

Food wise looks like pork BBQ,Settler beans,Amish macaroni salad,chips and I believe someone mentioned they were bring some pies. I'll have water too.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 20, 2019)

So, are we good on food or should I throw something together to add to the spread?

Water is a must have! Water pleases the beer gods and keeps the demons of hangovers and silliness away.

I have some square ground ground loops for my 461, both skip link and full comp that I've been meaning to try out. I'll bring them as well.

@farmer steve — do you have an old trash bin or something both narrow and tall that I can put the keg into and fill with ice to keep cold?

*Everyone: bring your growlers to take home some of this one-off AS-GTG Norwegian Blonde Ale.*


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 20, 2019)

@Multifaceted. I'm sure I have something for the beer. How tall is the keg?


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 20, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> @Multifaceted. I'm sure I have something for the beer. How tall is the keg?



About 24" tall and 9" in diameter.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 20, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> About 24" tall and 9" in diameter.


I just looked around and have an old metal wash tub and also some plastic tubs that should work for that size.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 20, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Fellas, the beer is brewed and fermenting. It's a small beer (4.0% ABV) so it'll be done in a few days. It'll be in a 5 gallon keg, which is roughly 2 cases worth of beer.
> 
> As for the fun stuff I'm bringing all of my running saws, 462, 271, CS-400 and my old man's little Mac 110
> 
> ...


I'd like to try some nice chopping axes.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 20, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I just looked around and have an old metal wash tub and also some plastic tubs that should work for that size.











James Miller said:


> I'd like to try some nice chopping axes.



Then some chopping you shall do! I'll probably bring my 4.5 Arvika, which is still not quite a good chopper, has need extensive modification... but they've got a reputation, so some may want a gander. Aside from that, I'll probably bring the following:

3.5 lb Kelly Perfect Jersey, 31" straight shaft handle
2.5 lb Kelly Red Warrior Double-Bit Cruiser, 28" handle
1.0 kg (2.2 lb) Swedish Hults Bruk 'Wira' pattern, 28" curved handle
2.0 kg (4.4 lb) Spanish, Basque Country Bruiser, 25" slip-fit handle
1.5 kg (3.25 lb) Finnish Billnäs Collared Axe, 30" curved handle
2.5 lb Swedish Wetterlings Hudson Bay Pattern, 26" curved handle
1.8 lb Siberian, Russian - Toprsib Bobr Hunters Axe with Hardened Poll, 27" handle
If I can think of a few others that are performing well, I'll bring them too, but the ones listed above have been tuned to be very efficient choppers (and yes, splitters too)

I know this is mostly a Chainsaw meetup, I will be bringing my saws - I swear it!


----------



## Jwilliams (Oct 21, 2019)

Not sure where the gtg is in pa but since you guys will all be together you should try some of yuengling new hershey chocolate porter Support my employer and have a few beers. Btw only comes in quarters and half’s


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 21, 2019)

Sounds delicious


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 21, 2019)

Steve, looks like I'll miss it again. My daughter is treating us to a family weekend. My wife said I could drive up in my truck and spend a couple hours at your place. I have to see how far apart we are. I think the weekend is around Deep Creek Lake. I really wanted to stick the new Poulan with 31" bar and half" chain in some wood. It will be a last minute decision
.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 21, 2019)

Pretty far from deep Creek lake, I live pretty close to there


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 21, 2019)

I’ll bring Jambalay. Wife has some more tests from the Dr. so I’ll just drive down Saturday and leave after cutting. I’ll bring Papa Smurf, 490 converted to 3/8 lp and @Red97 ported 590.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 21, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I’ll bring Jambalay. Wife has some more tests from the Dr. so I’ll just drive down Saturday and leave after cutting. I’ll bring Papa Smurf, 490 converted to 3/8 lp and @Red97 ported 590.


Echo is bringing a new 70cc saw to market and I still cant stop thinking about one of Joe's cs730 hybrids.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 21, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Echo is bringing a new 70cc saw to market and I still cant stop thinking about one of Joe's cs730 hybrids.


I just filled my 70 cc slot, a Makita 7301. It’ll go to Carl in the spring, it’s never seen wood.


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 21, 2019)

Don't know why you guys keep buyin those little 70CC saws? I think there should be a 5 CI min!


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 21, 2019)

rarefish383 said:


> Don't know why you guys keep buyin those little 70CC saws? I think there should be a 5 CI min!


Cutting kindling.


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Cutting kindling.


OK, at least you are honest. Don't tell anyone, but I have a couple little ones too.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 21, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I’ll bring Jambalay. Wife has some more tests from the Dr. so I’ll just drive down Saturday and leave after cutting. I’ll bring Papa Smurf, 490 converted to 3/8 lp and @Red97 ported 590.


The camper is open Mark. Bring your sleeping bag. I'll fire up the furnace for ya.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 21, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> The camper is open Mark. Bring your sleeping bag. I'll fire up the furnace for ya.


Let me see if this test leads to another test, seems like we go for a test every 3 days. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 21, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> The camper is open Mark. Bring your sleeping bag. I'll fire up the furnace for ya.


FURNACE!!! No woodburner??? This is a chainsaw GTG. Not HVAC.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 21, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> FURNACE!!! No woodburner??? This is a chainsaw GTG. Not HVAC.


Could sleep on the floor in the shop with the cats . Atleast there wood be a wood burner.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 22, 2019)

Gonna be tough but I'll wait till all you guys are here Saturday to pop it's cherry.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice! I wish I went for the 261 over the plasticky MS 271...


----------



## lead farmer (Oct 22, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Gonna be tough but I'll wait till all you guys are here Saturday to pop it's cherry.
> View attachment 767727


Must b nice...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 22, 2019)

261 are great saws, I love the 50cc class of saws!


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 22, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Gonna be tough but I'll wait till all you guys are here Saturday to pop it's cherry.
> View attachment 767727



What bar and chain combo you decide on?


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 22, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> Must b nice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


.
That's a lot of peppers and pumpkins .
.325/18 inch bar. Have the 16" on the 241 and the 20" or bigger on the 462. All. M-tronic. Anyone need some screwdrivers?


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 22, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> What bar and chain combo you decide on?


See above Dustin. Lost your quote.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 22, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> That's a lot of peppers, pumpkins, and Brussels sprouts .


Fixed .
Nice saw buddy .


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 22, 2019)

@farmer steve, I probably missed it, what time Saturday are you expecting riff raff to start showing up?


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> @farmer steve, I probably missed it, what time Saturday are you expecting riff raff to start showing up?


I'm not thinking I'll make it .


----------



## James Miller (Oct 22, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Gonna be tough but I'll wait till all you guys are here Saturday to pop it's cherry.
> View attachment 767727


Guess those 036s will need a new home. I know a guy that would keep them warm .



Dahmer said:


> @farmer steve, I probably missed it, what time Saturday are you expecting riff raff to start showing up?


I'll be there at sun up. Just in case theres any last minute things Steve needs help with.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 23, 2019)

I’ll leave here around 6. That’ll put me there between 10-10:30.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 23, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> @farmer steve, I probably missed it, what time Saturday are you expecting riff raff to start showing up?


It's not daylight till around 7 but whenever people get here.


----------



## lead farmer (Oct 23, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> It's not daylight till around 7 but whenever people get here.


How would you know ? I hear hew ain't outa bed till around 9am [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 23, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> How would you know ? I hear hew ain't outa bed till around 9am [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


9AM Almost lunchtime for me.


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 23, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Nice! I wish I went for the 261 over the plasticky MS 271...



As a fellow 271 owner I feel your pain and wholeheartedly agree. Although when I bought my 271 the 261 still had a screwdriver carb on it.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2019)

261cm. 16" .325 8 pin


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2019)

261cm 16" .325 round file.
Aggressive chain.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 23, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> 261cm. 16" .325 8 pin



Nice Jeff, where did you get the balsa wood?


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2019)

LMAO.. That is HOD WOOD


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 23, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> 261cm. 16" .325 8 pin



Looks sweet, but I've seen that one before .
This popped up on my suggested videos, seemed appropriate .




ri chevy said:


> 261cm 16" .325 round file.
> Aggressive chain.



This one came up for this one.
The first one looks faster.
It still looks fun, but it's not as consistent.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2019)

1st one was square filed chain! [emoji106]
Hence my testing...lol.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 23, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> 1st one was square filed chain! [emoji106]
> Hence my testing...lol.


That splains it, gotta like the smoothness of square.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes... Much smoother...


----------



## kuhndog (Oct 23, 2019)

Might make it for a little. Here's my list of projects 009l,015av x2,07s,s25da,poulan 61,crafts 3.7/18,Mall GP,Homelite Zip,xl-12 ,JD 50V,mac 10-10 bringing along to move out. Farmer Steve PM an address or directions from Hellam. Thanks


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 23, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> As a fellow 271 owner I feel your pain and wholeheartedly agree. Although when I bought my 271 the 261 still had a screwdriver carb on it.



Looking at your sig, it looks like we share a few saw models!

I wouldn't mind the manual carb, all of my 2-strokes have manual carbs. Can't say I'm an expert, but I have no problem with tuning a carburetor.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 23, 2019)

@farmer steve this things getting pretty serious. Might have to find space for more logs next year if it keeps getting bigger.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 23, 2019)

James Miller said:


> @farmer steve this things getting pretty serious. Might have to find space for more logs next year if it keeps getting bigger.


Look out MasterMind!


----------



## James Miller (Oct 23, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Looking at your sig, it looks like we share a few saw models!
> 
> I wouldn't mind the manual carb, all of my 2-strokes have manual carbs. Can't say I'm an expert, but I have no problem with tuning a carburetor.


I prefer screwdriver carbs also. But running Steve's saws I've never seen one have any issues due to Mtronic.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 23, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I prefer screwdriver carbs also. But running Steve's saws I've never seen one have any issues due to Mtronic.



If I were to ever go fully electronic control, I'd ditch a carb and go for something like the 500i (if it ever comes stateside...)


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 23, 2019)

Starting to gather things and make a pile in the garage so I can load the truck and not forget anything. @MustangMike, I even remembered the Fiskars splitting axe.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks!!! I've been getting stuff ready for days, sharpening chains, etc.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2019)

Ya'll have a great time. Wish I could make it...[emoji106]


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 23, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Ya'll have a great time. Wish I could make it...[emoji106]


I thought you were picking me up on your way .


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2019)

I would if I could...[emoji17]


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 23, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> I would if I could...[emoji17]


It's right on the way if you sneak through Canada .


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2019)

Whoa...
That would be the ultimate scenic route. [emoji16][emoji106][emoji481]


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 23, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Whoa...
> That would be the ultimate scenic route. [emoji16][emoji106][emoji481]


I went almost thru to the falls this winter when they were almost completely froze. The most scenic part to me was the falls.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 23, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Whoa...
> That would be the ultimate scenic route. [emoji16][emoji106][emoji481]


Careful Jeff, he’s always bumming rides. I was supposed to drive from PA to MI and then back to OH for the Paul Bunyan Festival then take him home.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 23, 2019)

I may make the ride unpleasant. Lol. He may not choose to ride with me.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Careful Jeff, he’s always bumming rides. I was supposed to drive from PA to MI and then back to OH for the Paul Bunyan Festival then take him home.


That's the reason I bum a bunch of ride to the same event, everyones so flaky these days. 


ri chevy said:


> I may make the ride unpleasant. Lol. He may not choose to ride with me.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 23, 2019)

MustangMike said:


> Thanks!!! I've been getting stuff ready for days, sharpening chains, etc.



Not just me then! Been sharpening/honing my axes since Sunday, then started with my chains yesterday. Just going at a leisurely pace when I have the time. Almost done and will have everything in good order by Saturday.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 23, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> That's the reason I bum a bunch of ride to the same event, everyones so flaky these days.


Back in the early 80’s I did a bunch of trapping so I worked 3rd shift so I could run my lines. Another guy came up to me and said his wife had to work over and could I give him a ride home. We leave work and he climbs into my car, I had all my lures, fox urine plus any dried blood. The next night he told the guys he was afraid he wouldn’t get home alive and he almost asked me twice to stop so he could puke. Didn’t seem to bother me.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 23, 2019)

I may get everything ready, but then if I use them tomorrow or Friday, I have to get them ready again!


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 23, 2019)

Tomorrow I’m using saws I ain’t bringing.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 24, 2019)

@Multifaceted did you see Sam Adam's is doing another batch of Utopia this year. $200 a bottle .


----------



## James Miller (Oct 24, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Tomorrow I’m using saws I ain’t bringing.


My saws will all be dirty. Used most of them on a walnut tree this week ain't cleaning them just to get them dirty again.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 24, 2019)

This time of year due to my job, I don't see any daylight at home during the weekdays. Weekends are my only time to work outside...


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 24, 2019)

James Miller said:


> @Multifaceted did you see Sam Adam's is doing another batch of Utopia this year. $200 a bottle .



Oh yeah, they do it every year and it constantly evolves. It's a blend of barrel aged stocks that they do a limited packaging run each year. It's high ABV, uncarbonated, and drinks more like a port or fortified wine. Tasty, but too much of a novelty for me. I understand the time and efforts that go into making it happen, but the price is just too much for me. I'd prefer a nice aged sour beer, which can take anywhere from 1-3 years to make, and I do brew and age a lot of them, but good commercial examples are only a fraction of the cost compared to Utopius.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 24, 2019)

That stuff is good...smooth...[emoji106]
I get some local brew house beer like that. Much more expensive, but so good...


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 24, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> That stuff is good...smooth...[emoji106]
> I get some local brew house beer like that. Much more expensive, but so good...



Bring your growler or an empty pry-off bottle to fill of a one-time only homebrewed GTG ale. It's a 4.2% ABV Blonde Ale fermented with a Norwegian yeast. Dry, light and crisp, low bitterness with a subtle fruity character created by the yeast. I'm bringing a 5gal keg, so that's about to cases of beer.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 24, 2019)

I would love to...but..... cant make it...


----------



## TechAlG (Oct 24, 2019)

I would love to be able to make this, but alas, I have to work. That said, would anybody be interested in a GTG a little further west? Maybe in spring?


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 24, 2019)

TechAlG said:


> I would love to be able to make this, but alas, I have to work. That said, would anybody be interested in a GTG a little further west? Maybe in spring?


Closer to me is a plus. I’m in.


----------



## TechAlG (Oct 24, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Closer to me is a plus. I’m in.


My land is in Duncansville, PA, just south of Altoona. It is 5 minutes from I-99. It's about an hour south of I-80 and 20 minutes north of I-76.
We could make camping arrangements if anybody is interested in staying over.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 24, 2019)

TechAlG said:


> My land is in Duncansville, PA, just south of Altoona. It is 5 minutes from I-99. It's about an hour south of I-80 and 20 minutes north of I-76.
> We could make camping arrangements if anybody is interested in staying over.


I’m an hour NNW of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 24, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I’m an hour NNW of Pittsburgh.



I had a feeling you were out that way. My wife's father is from that part of the Commonwealth, New Castle, PA. Most of his family still lives over there.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 24, 2019)

This one is a stretch for me, I would prefer it more NE.

I have thought of doing one at my 50 acres in the Catskills, trouble is: 1) 2 mi in on a 4wd rd 2) No electric, etc. and 3) the area gets logged, so not trees over 18-20 inches.

My biggest concern is the remoteness, no rapid response if there is an injury.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 24, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> I had a feeling you were out that way. My wife's father is from that part of the Commonwealth, New Castle, PA. Most of his family still lives over there.


New Castle is 10 miles north.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 24, 2019)

My newest acquisition arrived today. Won’t be at the GTG this year but Lord willing next year after Carl ports it.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 24, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> My newest acquisition arrived today. Won’t be at the GTG this year but Lord willing next year after Carl ports it.
> View attachment 768146


Awww it's a baby 7910.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 24, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> New Castle is 10 miles north.



Yinz aren't that far at my in-laws, might be heading up that way this Christmas.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 24, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> My newest acquisition arrived today. Won’t be at the GTG this year but Lord willing next year after Carl ports it.
> View attachment 768146


Ahh c'mon bring it. We can get it an the 261 dirty at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 24, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Ahh c'mon bring it. We can get it an the 261 dirty at the same time.


I think Carl would like to get it the way it is.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 24, 2019)

If if anyone is looking to stock up on oil this was relisted.https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/133177164233


----------



## James Miller (Oct 24, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I think Carl would like to get it the way it is.


You I gotta buy brand new saws cause the porters are afraid of some dirt.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 24, 2019)

James Miller said:


> You I gotta buy brand new saws cause the porters are afraid of some dirt.


No but very clean and not abused is preferable. I can wait, been looking for one of these for almost 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 24, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Yinz aren't that far at my in-laws, might be heading up that way this Christmas.


Can I “axe” you what their last name is? Might know them. You ever go to Forebush for frozen custard if you visited in the summer?


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 24, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Can I “axe” you what their last name is? Might know them. You ever go to Forebush for frozen custard if you visited in the summer?



Well, a few know my first name, so I guess I can give my wife's maiden name. It's Putro, they are first generation Russian/Ukrainian. Very tight knit family, like chains! My wife's Aunt is a Registered Nurse with decades of practice. She's close to retirement now, but has practiced for decades.

No, don't recall those two joints. When we visit, it's usually during Easter or Christmas.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 25, 2019)

I live prob an hour and a half from Altoona.way, would love a GTG in the spring, me and Mike Toath (Driller) heading your way in the morning Steve


----------



## James Miller (Oct 25, 2019)

Was putting the 111s back together and noticed this crack in the flywheel. Dont think it will be running tomorrow .


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 25, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 768399
> Was putting the 111s back together and noticed this crack in the flywheel. Dont think it will be running tomorrow .


Don't think we can buff that out James. I do have some gorilla tape.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2019)

Got 10 saws in the truck, like James says they are not clean, but all chains are sharpened and all are fueled and oiled! (1-50 cc, 2-60cc, 2-70cc, 3-77cc and 2-90cc). 

Tell you the truth, I'm starting to feel a little burned out! Split wood yesterday morning, then repaired 4 saws for 2 different guys.

Split wood again at another location this morning (so it involves loading and unloading the splitter on the trailer), then got my saws ready for tomorrow.

Guess I'm just not as young as I used to be!!!

But, I'm looking forward to being there and seeing everyone! S/B a good time. Then I'll visit my Aunt, who moved down that way (from CT) earlier this year.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 25, 2019)

I got a 2153-2156-2063-800P-285-394-395. Chains are dull but they all run.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2019)

Looking forward to sharing and cutting. 

FYI, the 2 Asian 660s have the cylinders I got back from T-4, with some addl mods (I'd be happy to share).

Would like the assessments of both of you on how the finished products run!


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 25, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> I got a 2153-2156-2063-800P-285-394-395. Chains are dull but they all run.


I have some poplar logs Dustin so no one will know. Stay away for the oak log .LOL


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 25, 2019)

I ported the 2153-800P-395xp, just finished the 2153 and 395 last night.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 25, 2019)

If all goes as planned, I should be there between 10 and 11.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 25, 2019)

Should be there by 9:30-10 with Mike


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 25, 2019)

Got about 7 axes bits honed, dressed, and oiled. All good choppers. Got the chains on three saws with fresh filing, but the 3/8 lowpro on my CS-400 was shot, so I picked up another chain that I'll give a good filing and that's it for my tools.

The beer was close transferred into the keg cold as soon as I home about 90 minutes ago. Put it on gas at 45 psi, should carb up somewhat by tomorrow morning, but a lively drive through the piedmont to Steve's property ought to agitate more gas into solution. I'll let it settled at serving pressure for a bit while we have fun, then it'll be ready to serve by the time we eat.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm THIRSTY THIRSTY now...


----------



## James Miller (Oct 25, 2019)

You guys and your fancy saws. Figure I'll bring the dell saw and call it good.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 25, 2019)

Go STIHL or go home!!! [emoji23]


----------



## James Miller (Oct 25, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Go STIHL or go home!!! [emoji23]


Never


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 25, 2019)

Ding..ding...
Shots fired across the bow...[emoji23]


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 25, 2019)

Already told Steve, wife has been having heart problems and over the last few weeks we’ve been in and out of doctor offices and hospital for test every 2-3 days. Short story we both came down with the flu and won’t make it. Sorry.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 25, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Already told Steve, wife has been having heart problems and over the last few weeks we’ve been in and out of doctor offices and hospital for test every 2-3 days. Short story we both came down with the flu and won’t make it. Sorry.


Sorry to hear. Hope you both recover quickly.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 25, 2019)

Hope you guys feel better soon


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 25, 2019)

Change of plans. I wasn’t as sick as Sonja but didn’t want to leave her alone with the trouble she’s been having. She’s having a friend of hers that’s a nurse hang out with her tomorrow so I’m in the kitchen cooking now. Load the truck in the morning and see you gents tomorrow.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 25, 2019)

Good to hear you're on the mend and that your wife has good company, hope she gets well soon. Safe travels, see y'all tomorrow


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 25, 2019)

Feel better


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 25, 2019)

Glad you're gonna make it! Bring that 9010


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 25, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Glad you're gonna make it! Bring that 9010


Ported 9010, Echo 490 converted to 3/8 lp and ported 590 ready to go.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 26, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Change of plans. I wasn’t as sick as Sonja but didn’t want to leave her alone with the trouble she’s been having. She’s having a friend of hers that’s a nurse hang out with her tomorrow so I’m in the kitchen cooking now. Load the truck in the morning and see you gents tomorrow.


3


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

Getting ready to start loading the truck.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Hope everyone has a safe trip. Loading truck and headed for breakfast.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 26, 2019)

Have fun guys. Videos please!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like a little bit of rain may pass through.

Leaving soon.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Have fun guys. Videos please!!!


There will be videos. I brought a cable to keep my phone charged this year.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 26, 2019)

Excellent. TY...
I will have to live vicariously through all of you today ...


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 26, 2019)

Currently busy with the kids' last game of the season, but I will be heading over when I'm done here.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Videos and pics shortly when I get back to wifi.


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 26, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Fellas, the beer is brewed and fermenting. It's a small beer (4.0% ABV) so it'll be done in a few days. It'll be in a 5 gallon keg, which is roughly 2 cases worth of beer.
> 
> As for the fun stuff I'm bringing all of my running saws, 462, 271, CS-400 and my old man's little Mac 110
> 
> ...


Good to meet you @Multifaceted (my name sticker said The Wood Wolverine). That brew was damn good! If I wasn’t driving, I’d have enjoyed a few more! And your axe collection was awesome! The one I sunk into wood was schaweet.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm on my way, what time you guys gonna get things started .
Hope you all had a great time.
How was the parking there.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 26, 2019)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR A GREAT DAY. You all rock! Glad to meet some new friends and also see some old ones. I'll get some pics up shortly.


----------



## lead farmer (Oct 26, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR A GREAT DAY. You all rock! Glad to meet some new friends and also see some old ones. I'll get some pics up shortly.


Thanks for the good time Buddy. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 26, 2019)

Good to meet you as well, @MGoBlue — and thank you for the kind words! I'm glad the beer was well received, and that you enjoyed my axe collection as much as I do.

Big thanks to @farmer steve for hosting and being an awesome dude. Had a really good time, got to run some bada$$ saws, met some familiar faces, and put new faces to names. Good times all around — Can't wait until the next one!


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Totembear (Oct 26, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> Thanks for the time good Buddy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I fixed it for you @lead farmer


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Little look around. I missed alot only took pics and vids when I thought about it.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 26, 2019)

Adam and I had a great time as well. Thanks so much Steve and your family. Nice to meet a few new and familiar people as well.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 26, 2019)

@Dahmer – was that you in the Echo ballcap who let me run that big ol' Makita? If so, sorry for not making a proper introduction. Thanks for letting me run that beast, it was awesome! I'm terrible at reading name tags, get so caught up in all the cool saws that I don't post attention... Either way, if that was you, then it was good to meet and chat with ya!


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Almost missed this one.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks for a good time again this year Steve. Gets a little bigger each year.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks Steve. Much fun was had as usual. 

Same time next year?


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

515 miles round trip and I’m home. A huge thanks to @farmer steve, fantastic set up. @Multifaceted, best home brew I’ve ever had. As a matter of fact, probably in my top 5 beers, you put a lot of big name brewers to shame. Also a big thanks to @James Miller, our video expert.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> @Dahmer – was that you in the Echo ballcap who let me run that big ol' Makita? If so, sorry for not making a proper introduction. Thanks for letting me run that beast, it was awesome! I'm terrible at reading name tags, get so caught up in all the cool saws that I don't post attention... Either way, if that was you, then it was good to meet and chat with ya!


That was me and no apologies necessary, it was there to run.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 26, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> 515 miles round trip and I’m home. A huge thanks to @farmer steve, fantastic set up. @Multifaceted, best home brew I’ve ever had. As a matter of fact, probably in my top 5 beers, you put a lot of big name brewers to shame. Also a big thanks to @James Miller, our video expert.


Glad you are home safe. Hope all is well on the home front. The Jambalaya was aweswome and gonna have some shortly.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

@Logger nate Here’s that 490 with 3/8 lp running correctly. I ask @James Miller to make sure he got this for you, that last vid I did was crap the way the saw was running.


James Miller said:


>


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

How do you wind down after the GTG?
Tare your new toy apart and clean god knows how many years of grime off of it. Ran into someone today who has a pile of these for cheap so might clean this one up and give it to my brother to replace his problematic 028.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

James Miller said:


> How do you wind down after the GTG?View attachment 768708
> Tare your new toy apart and clean god knows how many years of grime off of it. Ran into someone today who has a pile of these for cheap so might clean this one up and give it to my brother to replace his problematic 028.


Check the flywheel for damage.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hope we can all get together again, I had an awesome time Farmer Steve thanks for.having us


----------



## Logger nate (Oct 26, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> @Logger nate Here’s that 490 with 3/8 lp running correctly. I ask @James Miller to make sure he got this for you, that last vid I did was crap the way the saw was running.


Thank you! That thing cuts good!


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Check the flywheel for damage.


Typical 3400-4000 poulan. Dime size oil fill hole guarantees the coil is solidly incased in an oil/sawdust tomb. Should run tomorrow I'll post some pics in the scrounging thread.


----------



## kuhndog (Oct 26, 2019)

Yes, Thanks guys for a good time. Good to meet some of you. Glad my shelf has some room and sorry for giving you more projects. Thanks, Farmer Steve I left in good time to come home to a new one on bench, every time I go them garage saws have sex I think. Then it was time to spin some chains. Thanks again all, David Kuhn


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 26, 2019)

kuhndog said:


> Yes, Thanks guys for a good time. Good to meet some of you. Glad my shelf has some room and sorry for giving you more projects. Thanks, Farmer Steve I left in good time to come home to a new one on bench, every time I go them garage saws have sex I think. Then it was time to spin some chains. Thanks again all, David Kuhn



Hey, brother - thanks again for the old 10-10! You left before I could write you a check, sending you a PM so I can get you the money.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Typical 3400-4000 poulan. Dime size oil fill hole guarantees the coil is solidly incased in an oil/sawdust tomb. Should run tomorrow I'll post some pics in the scrounging thread.


You going to the car wash tonight or breaking out the power washer?


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

kuhndog said:


> Yes, Thanks guys for a good time. Good to meet some of you. Glad my shelf has some room and sorry for giving you more projects. Thanks, Farmer Steve I left in good time to come home to a new one on bench, every time I go them garage saws have sex I think. Then it was time to spin some chains. Thanks again all, David Kuhn


I thank you for my new project. Probably going to take a bit to find a flywheel for the 111s so this will give me something to do.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> You going to the car wash tonight or breaking out the power washer?


Its in pieces on the bench now. Scrape off the worst of it then wipe it down with rags.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I thank you for my new project. Probably going to take a bit to find a flywheel for the 111s so this will give me something to do.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Hey, brother - thanks again for the old 10-10! You left before I could write you a check, sending you a PM so I can get you the money.


I looked at that one but the 3400-4000 poulans just call to me.



Dahmer said:


> View attachment 768738


Its a jonsereds 111s Lightening Performance thought I was talking about domars to.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I looked at that one but the 3400-4000 poulans just call to me.
> 
> Its a jonsereds 111s Lightening Performance thought I was talking about domars to.


You need a Jred fly wheel? Now that I think about it the pic wasn’t a Dolmar. Sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Its a jonsereds 111s Lightening Performance thought I was talking about domars to.


Just found you a complete 111 that last ran 10 years ago when they put it on the shelf, $1,295!!!!!


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Just found you a complete 111 that last ran 10 years ago when they put it on the shelf, $1,295!!!!!


Wonder what there worth with a video of it running .


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

@Dahmer since your still up heres what I started with.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Going back together.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 768740
> View attachment 768741
> @Dahmer since your still up heres what I started with.


In the first pic, is that the coil?????!!!!


----------



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> In the first pic, is that the coil?????!!!!


Yes sir.
What they look like when you clean all the crap off.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 26, 2019)

When I looked at first I thought with all that wood that it was a beaver turd!


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 26, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I looked at that one but the 3400-4000 poulans just call to me.



I've been looking for an old 10-10 for a while now, the opportunity was there and price was right! I've got a neighbor who I've been trying to convince me to sell his Grandad's old 6-10... He's not ready to give it up yet, but he said if he ever was I'd be the first person he'd call.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 26, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> That was me and no apologies necessary, it was there to run.



Not forgetting Mustang Mike's killer modded China saws, yours was probably the most wicked with that setup. Just an awesome saw.

Thanks for the kind words about the beer! Been doing this for about 8 years now, and the best part about brewing at home is sharing. Always love sharing my hobbies, so today was a total win. Got to share beer, exhibit my axe collection to fellow wood cutters, and got to run some bitchin' saws to boot. Just a really good time.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like I sure missed a great time.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Looks like I sure missed a great time.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

A big thank you for all the cash that ended up in the can for @zogger. Over $200 will be going his way. Here's a link to the thread.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-official-zogger-cancer-fundraiser-thread.335688/


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 27, 2019)

James Miller said:


>



@srcarr52 395


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 27, 2019)

That 395 held some real nice RPMs in the cut... [emoji106] STRONG


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> A big thank you for all the cash that ended up in the can for @zogger. Over $200 will be going his way. Here's a link to the thread.
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-official-zogger-cancer-fundraiser-thread.335688/
> View attachment 768805


Thanks Steve for donating. That big old dry oak was great for the bigger saws but it was dead so long I think I saw T-Rex tracks in it.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks Dahmer for letting me have a go w the 9010, and that oak was some really hard wood.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 27, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Thanks Dahmer for letting me have a go w the 9010, and that oak was some really hard wood.


Triple trunk, yep, it was hard.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 27, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Thanks Dahmer for letting me have a go w the 9010, and that oak was some really hard wood.


Would like to have seen that 800p with a 32 in the big log.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


>


Happy wife happy life.
Maybe next yr if the inlaws don't have the 3 birthday party celebration on the same weekend, that or maybe I can make a withdrawal from the love bank since I've been such a good husband .


farmer steve said:


> A big thank you for all the cash that ended up in the can for @zogger. Over $200 will be going his way. Here's a link to the thread.
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-official-zogger-cancer-fundraiser-thread.335688/
> View attachment 768805


That's great, sure he will appreciate that .


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Would like to have seen that 800p with a 32 in the big log.



We could have and can make that happen


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> That 395 held some real nice RPMs in the cut... [emoji106] STRONG


Just so people can't say i'm biased, i always run a Hooskie at a GTG.  I couldn't have picked a better on to run.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 27, 2019)

I take it and run it! Awesome saw...[emoji106][emoji481]


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Just so people can't say i'm biased, i always run a Hooskie at a GTG.  I couldn't have picked a better on to run.


You're experience with them is going up quite quickly .


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

I got to run quite a few stihls there to, Steve's 462 quite a saw. Thanks for letting me have a go Steve.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 27, 2019)

Was it stock or ported?


----------



## bear1998 (Oct 27, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> You're experience with them is going up quite quickly .


Look closely...Steves grip is a little tighter when runnin that hooskie..compared to the creamsickles..


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

It was stock Jeff, light strong and smooth


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

Don't want anyone upset, but it felt alot like my hooskies, I liked it.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 27, 2019)

Cool. 462s Seems to make power only in the HIGH RPM band. Doesn't really like to be lugged...
And likes shorter bars...

Not like my MOFO 460 at all.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

bear1998 said:


> Look closely...Steves grip is a little tighter when runnin that hooskie..compared to the creamsickles..





dustinwilt68 said:


> Don't want anyone upset, but it felt alot like my hooskies, I liked it.


It doesn't upset me, you know I like to run them all. I'm glad they are getting more angle on the top handle, my 261 handles better than previous 50cc stihl offerings which is nice. I'm sure others may not like it as much of it is a personal preference thing for guys who have ran saws for yrs, but an angled top handle is more natural to use than a straight one. 
How did it compare to the 2156iirc that you ported.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

I think I will keep my 2156 and 357s for now, power wise they were close imo, and I already own the 2156/357, so I can save some $$$, was nice to try something new and different though.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Cool. 462s Seems to make power only in the HIGH RPM band. Doesn't really like to be lugged...
> And likes shorter bars...
> 
> Not like my MOFO 460 at all.



I think it's a perfect 20" bar saw, balances well there and has a good power curve, perfect for a firewood saw for most guys I would think. If I was looking for a new saw for firewood, the 462 would be at the top of the list.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes... Just a bit pricey for a firewood saw... But nice nonetheless. [emoji106]


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 27, 2019)

Rodney's new 500i impressed me with how light it was. I ran the old school low filter 064 back to back with it and felt a fair amount heavier.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

500i was really light


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 27, 2019)

Really cool times to be a chainsaw enthusiast for sure...[emoji106][emoji481]


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 27, 2019)

psuiewalsh said:


> Rodney's new 500i impressed me with how light it was. I ran the old school low filter 064 back to back with it and felt a fair amount heavier.



The power to weight ratio was incredible. At 79.2 cc it has more displacement and felt at least 2lbs lighter than my stock 461. If there ever was a 'one saw' to take with you into the woods, that'd be it. I could run that all day long. Plenty of power with little fatigue.


----------



## Sepia (Oct 27, 2019)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 768740
> View attachment 768741
> @Dahmer since your still up heres what I started with.


Looks like you have a broken starter pawl spring.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> The power to weight ratio was incredible. At 79.2 cc it has more displacement and felt at least 2lbs lighter than my stock 461. If there ever was a 'one saw' to take with you into the woods, that'd be it. I could run that all day long. Plenty of power with little fatigue.


To bad about the colors.
At least it has a primer bulb .


dustinwilt68 said:


> I think I will keep my 2156 and 357s for now, power wise they were close imo, and I already own the 2156/357, so I can save some $$$, was nice to try something new and different though.


Those are great saws and for the most part guys cutting firewood can get by just fine with a 261vs2 or a 550mk2 with a 20x325 for firewood duty.
Its more us enthusiast/guys running them every day that get into all the finer details.
I like saws .


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Really cool times to be a chainsaw enthusiast for sure...[emoji106][emoji481]


It is .
Too bad we don't have more cash for saws .


----------



## James Miller (Oct 27, 2019)

bear1998 said:


> Look closely...Steves grip is a little tighter when runnin that hooskie..compared to the creamsickles..


Making sure he can feel when the bolts start vibrating loose.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

Picked up a 590 today James!!!!


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Making sure he can feel when the bolts start vibrating loose.



Ask Mike about the stihls he was working on recently.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 27, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Picked up a 590 today James!!!!


I've thought about grabbing another one to have around. I'd like to find an old 8000 and swap the newer 800 top end on.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> I think it's a perfect 20" bar saw, balances well there and has a good power curve, perfect for a firewood saw for most guys I would think. If I was looking for a new saw for firewood, the 462 would be at the top of the list.


I like it with the 20 inch bar but also like that i could throw a 25 on it if needed. Glad you liked it Dustin.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

If you decide you want an 800p, let me know, I have plenty of other saws here


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Ask Mike about the stihls he was working on recently.


He and I talked about that. I think he believes the loggers were jamming the muffler right up against the trees they were cutting. Never saw anything like it.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> He and I talked about that. I think he believes the loggers were jamming the muffler right up against the trees they were cutting. Never saw anything like it.


It happens to plenty of saws, I've got pics of some of the loose and broken bolt stihls ive worked on. Lost some on my 7910's as well, just different bolts.
To me much of it is abuse and lack of care, but I have no problem admitting some saws are more prone to it than others(this post will self destruct in 10 seconds ).


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 27, 2019)

Very true. No substitute for good saw maintenance! 
Happens to all of them...


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 27, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> To bad about the colors.
> At least it has a primer bulb .



I dunno, I saw some orange on there.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 27, 2019)

462s are very light for their size, and FS had an 20" ES bar on his … the 20" light bars are SIGNIFICANTLY lighter, and (IMO) make the saw handle better for limbing.

I think a lot of the complaints related to 362s were because a lot of them were sold with ES bars, which made them very front heavy (conversely, FS's saw balanced fairly well with the ES bar).

Actual weights: 20" ES - 2 lb 13.5 oz
20" E bar (was on my 362) - 2 lb 3.1 oz
20" ES Light bar (was on my 462) - 2 lb 0.8 oz

Taking 3/4 of a pound off the bar of a saw makes a significant difference in how it feels, handles, and balances.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 27, 2019)

I'll tell you something else … after removing the muffler cover to vent it on my 462 … the factory mufflers on those saws are not likely to come loose, they install them with some very stiff locktight!

I was afraid I was going to snap a screw, went back and forth with them a bunch of times!


----------



## bear1998 (Oct 27, 2019)

James Miller said:


> Making sure he can feel when the bolts start vibrating loose.


No loose bolts here....AWWW....thats right.....i take care of my stuff


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 27, 2019)

You may have a few screws loose though.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

psuiewalsh said:


> You may have a few screws loose though.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

We all probably have a few loose.lol


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 27, 2019)

Loose screws add character. Imagine a forum of chainsaw enthusiasts who are sterile in operation, cohesive in opinion, and without error. Sounds boring....


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> We all probably have a few loose.lol


We probably all need a little loctite.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 27, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Loose screws add character. Imagine a forum of chainsaw enthusiasts who are sterile in operation, cohesive in opinion, and without error. Sounds boring....


There would be no need for the P&R sub. Yeah, that would suck.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> We probably all need a little loctite.


Is that what was in the bottle you guys were passing around?


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 27, 2019)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> There would be no need for the P&R sub. Yeah, that would suck.



Ha ha, I tend to keep my views to myself these days, unless in close personal conversation. Engaging people on anything but what brought is together has never bode well for me or my participation.

I'll stick to chainsaws, axes, guns, and beer.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

psuiewalsh said:


> Is that what was in the bottle you guys were passing around?


They said they got it out of your truck!!


----------



## lead farmer (Oct 27, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Ha ha, I tend to keep my views to myself these days, unless in close personal conversation. Engaging people on anything but what brought is together has never bode well for me or my participation.
> 
> I'll stick to chainsaws, axes, guns, and beer.


Once agin, that beer was awsome and so were the axes. Didnt see any chainsaws or guns.....[emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 27, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> They said they got it out of your truck!!


I'll have to question the young man in the back seat then.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 27, 2019)

The funny part is he still probably cut 3x more wood than Rodney.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

psuiewalsh said:


> I'll have to question the young man in the back seat then.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 27, 2019)

lead farmer said:


> Once agin, that beer was awsome and so were the axes. Didnt see any chainsaws or guns.....[emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Thanks, brother - glad you enjoyed them!

Regarding the chainsaws, well, I brought four that were running, a 5th that needed work, and left with six saws. My stock gals got lost in the the commotion of all the other badass saws, so didn't give them much attention. 

As for the guns, well...


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 27, 2019)

psuiewalsh said:


> The funny part is he still probably cut 10x more wood than Rodney.


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Logger nate (Oct 27, 2019)

Sounds like a great time!! Thanks for sharing all the pictures and vids! Hope I can make it someday, it’s only 1900 miles, lol.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 27, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Thanks, brother - glad you enjoyed them!
> 
> Regarding the chainsaws, well, I brought four that were running, a 5th that needed work, and left with six saws. My stock gals got lost in the the commotion of all the other badass saws, so didn't give them much attention.
> 
> As for the guns, well...


5th one must have been a Hooskie! Lol
Ding, ding...
I missed the Ice Cold Beah!!!


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 27, 2019)

I ran that 500 twice. Once with the new Stihl chain and once with square ground Oregon. Of course it felt better with square, but it was a very light saw for the displacement. Being it was still fresh, I'd imagine quite a gain after a few tanks. Then I ran Mikes (t4Driller) Dolmar hybrid (also 80cc). Holy chit. Why would one spend 1200 on a saw when you could have that Dolly for much less. That baddass flat out RIPPPED! Anyone have vid of it?


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 27, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> 5th one must have been a Hooskie! Lol
> Ding, ding...
> I missed the Ice Cold Beah!!!



Nah, t'was an old Poulan XXV Micro pattern with a Craftsman label.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

I do but unsure how to load it, I can send it on WhatsApp though


MGoBlue said:


> I ran that 500 twice. Once with the new Stihl chain and once with square ground Oregon. Of course it felt better with square, but it was a very light saw for the displacement. Being it was still fresh, I'd imagine quite a gain after a few tanks. Then I ran Mikes (t4Driller) Dolmar hybrid (also 80cc). Holy chit. Why would one spend 1200 on a saw when you could have that Dolly for much less. That baddass flat out RIPPPED! Anyone have vid of it?


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 27, 2019)

Gotta upload it to YouTube


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

Uploading now


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

Here you go.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Here you go.



Beasty boy right there, we'll let it slide that it isnt all orange .


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

Not even the most impressive Dolly he had there, his 510/5105 is outstanding.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 27, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Not even the most impressive Dolly he had there, his 510/5105 is outstanding.


You mean this one .


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like I mislabeled, sorry


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

Correct saw, sorry


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 27, 2019)

Next year, we need a few competition logs! Can be either a long log with a sawyer on each end, or a filmed single end to compare cut times.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 27, 2019)

We ran 4 saws, 026,510,2153 and 346, same log same bar and chain, the 510 was way ahead.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 28, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Correct saw, sorry


Still think that was one of the most impressive saws there.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 28, 2019)

I'll have to get in contact with @Totembear or @MGoBlue see if they can give me a hand making some cants for next year. If I have all year I should be able to get it done.


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2019)

Guys, wanted to extend a huge thank you for contributing to Zogger’s fund. The GTG $ were sent this AM.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 28, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Looks like I mislabeled, sorry


Didn't bother me, I liked it.
The dolly does look great.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 28, 2019)

Wow. That 5105 was impressive!!! [emoji106]
As was the 7910.
The wood looked like it was petrified! Nice job.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 28, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Wow. That 5105 was impressive!!! [emoji106]
> As was the 7910.
> The wood looked like it was petrified! Nice job.


That log was to separate the men filers from the boy filers. @Dahmer said he found some T-Rex sh!t in the one cookie.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 28, 2019)

I bet. I have cut many of those Oaks like that...when the bark falls off and you smack it with the Ax poll, you get a good idea of just how hard they really are...

Nothing like the Aussie hard wood, but hard for USA. [emoji106]


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 28, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> That log was to separate the men filers from the boy filers. @Dahmer said he found some T-Rex sh!t in the one cookie.


What was it some ash.
Thats what I do most of my tests in, if its 10secs or under its running well.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2019)

That was a 3 stem Oak that was shaped like a Chevron.

Any update on how Zogger is doing?


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2019)

MustangMike said:


> That was a 3 stem Oak that was shaped like a Chevron.
> 
> Any update on how Zogger is doing?


On the positive side: Fingers crossed he is done with treatment. Tests this week will show if the successive rounds of chemo and radiation got everything. 

On the negative side: He’s still too weak to work, he’ll need to use a feeding tube for several months, and he’s saddled with a high 5 figure bill for medical treatments that insurance/assistance didn’t cover.


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 28, 2019)

Im stihl catching up here but that 500i has my attention. There isn't much that makes me want to buy a new saw but I think I might have one of those one day.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 28, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Im stihl catching up here but that 500i has my attention. There isn't much that makes me want to buy a new saw but I think I might have one of those one day.


Good morning sir.
Sure would look good in your signature right above tue ms271 .


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 28, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Good morning sir.
> Sure would look good in your signature right above tue ms271 .



ugh that 271... thats a good saw if you dont expect much. I have to add to the sig... two 015av's come home with me from the GTG.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 28, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Good morning sir.
> Sure would look good in your signature right* above *the Husky 365 XT .


FIXED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 28, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> FIXED!!!!!!!!!


Busted lol.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> I’m probably only bringing the ported 9010. Maybe the 3/8 lp converted 490. Everything else I have is kinda common.



Thank you for that Fiskars, I'm guessing it is an early one! Seems identical to an X-27, but is not so marked, and has an all black handle and a different edge protector. I like having oddball stuff, like my mini 14 that has the wood top barrel protector (all the newer ones have vented plastic). It will be used!

That 9010 was nice in the big wood, as was that Scarr 395.

I was also very impressed with the MOFO Hybrid with the Dall chain on it.

Real nice to be able to run all different stuff.

As the old saying goes, "There is more than one way to skin a cat"!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 28, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> ugh that 271... thats a good saw if you dont expect much. I have to add to the sig... two 015av's come home with me from the GTG.


Firewood season is here. Polish it up and sell it!


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## ri chevy (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice. Is that an 80cc saw? Is that how Echo numbers them?


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes sir, I really like it, also has a auxiliary oiler, be great for milling.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 28, 2019)

For chits n giggles, gotta do some comparative testing against a Stihl 460 and Hooskie 372. Or comparable saws. 
Same wood, same chain. Same bar if possible.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 28, 2019)

Pretty cool. Saw cut like a hot knife thru butta.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah I want to.compare it.to.some other saws lime a 281 and a 460/461 would be great to, probably have to do 24" to use the same chain as the stihls


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes...
Just for a general guide to see where the saw rates... 
Looks very strong though. 
Echo. Simple, nothing flashy, just a good solid worksaw. [emoji108]


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 28, 2019)

This is an oldy that me and Mike Shetley ported together.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## ri chevy (Oct 28, 2019)

Strong!!!


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks Jeff! I appreciate it!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 28, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


>



Almost looked like we were trying to race through the log. I was just testing the 064 and happened to be in the background.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Pretty cool to get them booth in there Keith!


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 28, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> ugh that 271... thats a good saw if you dont expect much. I have to add to the sig... two 015av's come home with me from the GTG.


I did up a chain for my neighbors grandsons 271, it had no problem pulling a 20" 325 chain, and it sipped fuel, not the worse saw I've ran. 
The good thing is you'll never sell it .


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 28, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> For chits n giggles, gotta do some comparative testing against a Stihl 460 and Hooskie 372. Or comparable saws.
> Same wood, same chain. Same bar if possible.


Stock, 460 for the win, ported changes the game.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2019)

That is true regarding an 044 vs a 372, but I would not make that bet against a 460 or a good running Hybrid.

Of course, you are welcome to bring one to any GTG I go to and we can compare! At the Upstate NY GTG we had a very hard 18" White Oak cant and were all running 24" Stihl RSL (off the roll square file) chain.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 28, 2019)

MustangMike said:


> That is true regarding an 044 vs a 372, but I would not make that bet against a 460 or a good running Hybrid.
> 
> Of course, you are welcome to bring one to any GTG I go to and we can compare! At the Upstate NY GTG we had a very hard 18" White Oak cant and were all running 24" Stihl RSL (off the roll square file) chain.


I was thinking of racing, 18" hardwood isn't the typical race wood .
How did they compare up there. I wasn't talking about an 044, but a 460, and as I was saying I meant racing.
I don't think I've ever ran a hybrid(so I can't say), but someone may remind me I have , but I have sold a few 460 cylinders to guys building them and I remember that .


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2019)

In a softwood cant I believe you would be correct, but all the guys who were running 8 pin rims in that White Oak cant were not pleased that they did. That thing was tough, a real hardwood competition!

Hybrids can run very fast, and often have trouble running out of fuel. I had to put .070 jet carbs on mine. The smaller 440 case acts just like a crank stuffer. They have to be ported just right to have the torque of the ported 460s.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 28, 2019)

Won't be a fair race, 372 owns that class for a reason. They gain more then most models with porting.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 28, 2019)

MustangMike said:


> In a softwood cant I believe you would be correct, but all the guys who were running 8 pin rims in that White Oak cant were not pleased that they did. That thing was tough, a real hardwood competition!
> 
> Hybrids can run very fast, and often have trouble running out of fuel. I had to put .070 jet carbs on mine. The smaller 440 case acts just like a crank stuffer. They have to be ported just right to have the torque of the ported 460s.


I remember seeing videos in that log, and iirc that was the one they had a list of the times everyone ran.
8 pins don't always help your times in wood that hard with an aggressive chain that's set up for softwood .


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 29, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Won't be a fair race, 372 owns that class for a reason. They gain more then most models with porting.


Yeah buddy, they are fast, and not bad for torque if done right. The mmws 2166 I got off you had some nice grunt but wasn't real fast, same with the 2166 I'm running now, little timing advance would probably fix that .
This one is strong saw but also fast.
Running a round chain, I have videos of it cutting slightly quicker with a square chain in the same wood, but it isn't frozen lol.
It's a great work saw .
I think I have an eight pin on it here Mike.


----------



## huskihl (Oct 29, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Yeah I want to.compare it.to.some other saws lime a 281 and a 460/461 would be great to, probably have to do 24" to use the same chain as the stihls


Run it against your 385. Only 5 cc difference


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 29, 2019)

huskihl said:


> Run it against your 385. Only 5 cc difference



That should be a great comparison, booth are quad port.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 29, 2019)

Any saw that runs well AND puts a smile on your face is a good saw! [emoji481]


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 29, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> I did up a chain for my neighbors grandsons 271, it had no problem pulling a 20" 325 chain, and it sipped fuel, not the worse saw I've ran.
> The good thing is you'll never sell it .



Just don't bury that 20" bar and lean on that 271 in anything that looks like a hardwood.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 29, 2019)

Bah humbug


----------



## James Miller (Oct 29, 2019)

nomad_archer said:


> Just don't bury that 20" bar and lean on that 271 in anything that looks like a hardwood.


You got a 365 for 20" bar work.


----------



## James Miller (Oct 29, 2019)

ri chevy said:


> Any saw that runs well AND puts a smile on your face is a good saw! [emoji481]



These 2 cover that for me.


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 29, 2019)

YES...[emoji106]


----------



## TechAlG (Oct 29, 2019)

TechAlG said:


> I would love to be able to make this, but alas, I have to work. That said, would anybody be interested in a GTG a little further west? Maybe in spring?


Created a separate thread for this.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 29, 2019)

That was factory stock square file chain, which works well in hardwood. Steeper angles will cut faster (as shown in Bret's 2nd 460 cut), but they will also dull faster. They are the same angle I use for my woodcutting. For the competition, all saws had to be under 80 cc and use the same B+C.

I have stated for years, that in hardwood, anything less than 90 cc generally does best with 7 pin, and after the testing in the hard 18" White Oak cant, the participants agreed with that assessment. I realize that in 8" softwood cants this does not hold true.

In that video, you have to sort out the ones that used the same B+C, and the ones that did not.


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 29, 2019)

TechAlG said:


> Created a separate thread for this.


Link?


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 29, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> Link?


over in chainsaw forum Jason. Dumb farmer don't know how to do it on his phone .


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 29, 2019)

I added him in


----------



## MGoBlue (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks both of y'all.  I found it.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Echo came today, can't wait to see what I can do with it, thanks @James Miller for letting me try yours


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 16, 2019)

Time capsule over York way. https://york.craigslist.org/grd/d/marietta-chainsaw/7021084483.html


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 17, 2019)

psuiewalsh said:


> Time capsule over York way. https://york.craigslist.org/grd/d/marietta-chainsaw/7021084483.html



I saw that Keith. Looks like it's in good conditon. Wife might notice if I brought home a saw of a different color.


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 17, 2019)

@farmer steve Lookie what followed me home today!


----------



## svk (Nov 17, 2019)

Pretty!


----------



## James Miller (Nov 18, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Echo came today, can't wait to see what I can do with it, thanks @James Miller for letting me try yoursView attachment 769947


Hope it works out for you. They take awhile to break in and show there full potential. There was another ported 590 at Steve's done by joe red97. Both saws cut pretty close to the same but the one joe did seems to turn up a bit higher.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 18, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> @farmer steve Lookie what followed me home today!
> View attachment 773771
> 
> View attachment 773772


Lookin good Jason. Saw your post over in hoarders. Hows the brick and blower? Heavy MF'ers aren't they?


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 18, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> Lookin good Jason. Saw your post over in hoarders. Hows the brick and blower? Heavy MF'ers aren't they?


Yeah... I showed up and the guy had it in a bucket on his tractor. I was relieved to say the least. A friend helped me get in in my basement. Tied it to my truck to slid it down the steps. Wasn't too bad.
Most brick will need refreshed and it's missing a blower. For $375 I'd say still fair. Headed to TSC later today for the brick and I'll swap my blower over. Wanna lite a test fire before I let mine go.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 18, 2019)

MGoBlue said:


> Yeah... I showed up and the guy had it in a bucket on his tractor. I was relieved to say the least. A friend helped me get in in my basement. Tied it to my truck to slid it down the steps. Wasn't too bad.
> Most brick will need refreshed and it's missing a blower. For $375 I'd say still fair. Headed to TSC later today for the brick and I'll swap my blower over. Wanna lite a test fire before I let mine go.


I can get blowers at my produce supply place over in shippensburg. Can't find them cheaper online. I'm waiting till December whe they have a end of year sale. I think they are around $55 or so. I wanna get a spare just in case.


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey peeps:
https://************************/forums/threads/spring-2020-gtg-central-pa.36069/

Oh ffs, fire wood hoarders club isn't friendly to this site. Exactly why I don't frequent here. That's ignorant. Anyway, check out FHC bulletin board page.


----------



## James Miller (Feb 8, 2020)

MGoBlue said:


> Hey peeps:
> https://************************/forums/threads/spring-2020-gtg-central-pa.36069/
> 
> Oh ffs, fire wood hoarders club isn't friendly to this site. Exactly why I don't frequent here. That's ignorant. Anyway, check out FHC events page.


There was a thread for it on here awhile back. 
This sites not friendly to any chainsaw sites.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Feb 8, 2020)

MGoBlue said:


> Hey peeps:
> https://************************/forums/threads/spring-2020-gtg-central-pa.36069/
> 
> Oh ffs, fire wood hoarders club isn't friendly to this site. Exactly why I don't frequent here. That's ignorant. Anyway, check out FHC events page.


I looked but can’t find the events thread.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Feb 8, 2020)

Never mind, found it under Bulletin Board.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Feb 8, 2020)

Only 13 minutes closer than @farmer steve GTG!


----------



## svk (Feb 9, 2020)

MGoBlue said:


> Oh ffs, fire wood hoarders club isn't friendly to this site. Exactly why I don't frequent here. That's ignorant. Anyway, check out FHC bulletin board page.


Darin blocked out links to other forums because the saw groupies took advantage of it and were spamming this place with links to the site where their boss moved to. FHC itself was never really an issue here.


----------



## svk (Feb 9, 2020)

@farmer steve you may want to edit the title of this post with the new dates.


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 9, 2020)

svk said:


> Darin blocked out links to other forums because the saw groupies took advantage of it and were spamming this place with links to the site where their boss moved to. FHC itself was never really an issue here.


Their boss .


----------



## svk (Feb 9, 2020)

chipper1 said:


> Their boss .


Their daddy?

Their maharaja?

Their gang leader?

Their chief?


----------



## huskihl (Feb 9, 2020)

svk said:


> Darin blocked out links to other forums because the saw groupies took advantage of it and were spamming this place with links to the site where their boss moved to. FHC itself was never really an issue here.


Nah. I was here before that happened and they were censored by then already.


----------



## svk (Feb 9, 2020)

huskihl said:


> Nah. I was here before that happened and they were censored by then already.


I unfortunately was a mod at the time when all of that crap went down so remember it well. That is why he went strict across the board. They used to allow links if it was a constructive thread.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 9, 2020)

The Great Unpleasantness.........


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## James Miller (Feb 10, 2020)

I joined just after all that went down. Now I'm on all the forums and for the most part everyone seems to get along ok if you stay out of the P/R threads.


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 11, 2020)

Deleted member? That sounds unpleasant!
I didn't mean to start a sh1t storm, just wanted to inform the locals...


----------



## James Miller (Feb 11, 2020)

Did @dahmer go to camp?


----------



## svk (Feb 11, 2020)

I can’t imagine he would have done anything wrong?!!


----------



## James Miller (Feb 11, 2020)

Unlikely


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 2, 2020)

Couple guys asked me why the thread was missing /deleted. Not sure. Trying to find some logs for this fall. Oct.31 maybe?


----------



## svk (Sep 2, 2020)

They usually "unstick" threads that do not have activity for a while, I'm sure if you set a new GTG date they would stick it to the top again.

I'd love to have a chance to come out and see you guys sometime.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 2, 2020)

svk said:


> They usually "unstick" threads that do not have activity for a while, I'm sure if you set a new GTG date they would stick it to the top again.
> 
> I'd love to have a chance to come out and see you guys sometime.


That's what I thought Steve. Thanks.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Sep 2, 2020)

October 31 sounds great to me Steve!


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 2, 2020)

Is that Halloween?


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 2, 2020)

ri chevy said:


> Is that Halloween?


Yep. GTGoween. Lots of orange saws!!


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 2, 2020)

One can't go wrong then. Lol
Unless someone brings one of those "Blue" sswz.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 2, 2020)

farmer steve said:


> Yep. GTGoween. Lots of orange saws!!


Sounds sweet.


ri chevy said:


> One can't go wrong then. Lol
> Unless someone brings one of those "Blue" sswz.


You bring your orange saws .
Do you still have the one all orange saw?


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 2, 2020)

YES SIR! 262XP. mofo'd


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 2, 2020)

ri chevy said:


> YES SIR! 262XP. mofo'd


Now we gotta get you a 3 series and you'll be on your way .


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 2, 2020)

NO SIR...lol


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 2, 2020)

ri chevy said:


> NO SIR...lol


Wrong color on them 3 series saws.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 2, 2020)

farmer steve said:


> Wrong color on them 3 series saws.


So you boys like the grey accents on the 5 series then .


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Sep 2, 2020)

Actually I dispise it myself. Rather they be all orange, but I do have a color scheme coming that plays well w it.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 2, 2020)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Actually I dispise it myself. Rather they be all orange, but I do have a color scheme coming that plays well w it.


Me too, but I enjoy it on the jreds .


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Steve what the heck are you doing up at 11:18 liking my post, a field check .


----------



## svk (Sep 3, 2020)

chipper1 said:


> Steve what the heck are you doing up at 11:18 liking my post, a field check .


He is probably up for the day LOL


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 3, 2020)

svk said:


> He is probably up for the day LOL


That's funny, farming ain't no joke lol.


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 3, 2020)

He could work from the light of the corn cob moon. Lol
Comes but once every 3 years...


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 3, 2020)

ri chevy said:


> He could work from the light of the corn cob moon. Lol
> Comes but once every 3 years...


LOL.
Your signature still shows you having that beastly 345e, I think you need to update your signature .


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes sir. I need to...[emoji16]


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 3, 2020)

chipper1 said:


> Steve what the heck are you doing up at 11:18 liking my post, a field check .


Me and the dog had to go out for a leak. While we were out we did some deer chasing out of the sweet corn. My phone was blinking and saw I had an alert for this thread. Liked your post and back to bed.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 3, 2020)

farmer steve said:


> Me and the dog had to go out for a leak. While we were out we did some deer chasing out of the sweet corn. My phone was blinking and saw I had an alert for this thread. Liked your post and back to bed.


Glad you took time out from you're busy schedule to like my post  .


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 4, 2020)

I would love to do a GTG this year, but I can't do Halloween, I always have the Grandkids over and go trick or treating with them on Halloween.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2020)

MustangMike said:


> I would love to do a GTG this year, but I can't do Halloween, I always have the Grandkids over and go trick or treating with them on Halloween.


Give them the choice, GTG at Steve's or T or T .


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey, they don't stay young for very long, I will do this with them for as long as I can. The oldest is 13 now.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 4, 2020)

MustangMike said:


> Hey, they don't stay young for very long, I will do this with them for as long as I can. The oldest is 13 now.


If I can make it I'll ask my boy to go .


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 5, 2020)

chipper1 said:


> LOL.
> Your signature still shows you having that beastly 345e, I think you need to update your signature .


See if you can get him to put the Husky @ the top of the list...


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 5, 2020)

MGoBlue said:


> See if you can get him to put the Husky @ the top of the list...


Should be  .
He did have a pretty sweet 660.
Maybe he needs a 7900/7910 .


----------



## Totembear (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey Jeff, are you coming ths year?


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 5, 2020)

If its Halloween I dont think I can make it.


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 5, 2020)

chipper1 said:


> Should be  .
> He did have a pretty sweet 660.
> Maybe he needs a 7900/7910 .


Nope. I just cant tune a Dolly. [emoji17]


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 5, 2020)

ri chevy said:


> If its Halloween I dont think I can make it.


Thiking about moving it back a week since so many guys have to go trick or treating to get their chocolate fix.


----------



## ri chevy (Sep 5, 2020)

Lol. All aboot the kids...


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Sep 6, 2020)

I work every other weekend, Soni can't do the previous weekend.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 15, 2020)

*Hate to burst your bubble but I've decided to wait till spring to do the GTG. I wanna make sure I can have a good pile of logs to cut for y'all Sometime early May. Let me know what Saturday works best for everyone. I'm thinking May 1st but don't want to interfere with anyone's "other" plans.

*


----------



## psuiewalsh (Sep 15, 2020)

If someone has a need for some trigger time before May send me a PM. Trees Are near US1 and MD line.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 28, 2020)

@ElevatorGuy . Here's the thread from 2 years ago. Pics start around page 24 or 25.


----------



## MGoBlue (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## farmer steve (Jan 15, 2021)

MGoBlue said:


> View attachment 882479


PHOTOSHOPPED!


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm glad to see you wore a name tag so you knew who you were!


----------

